# Manchester Terror Attack



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

From the 11pm U.S. news it would seem that a suicide bomber detonated the device outside the Arena near the box office as people were leaving after the concert. Very difficult to prevent that kind of attack - I wonder how much security there was outside the arena and I am sure there were lots of people milling around outside for the bomber to blend in with anyway, people waiting for concert goers to come out etc. Very sad, it's going to primarily be kids that would have been attending the concert.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Been listening to this on the radio most of the night. 19 dead 50 to 60 injured There are still lots of parents searching for their children. It's fcuking awful. The parents must be going out of their minds.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Bloody heart breaking, they are getting more cowardly by the day.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

absolute scum , to target that age group specifically is outright disgusting instead of soldier to soldier warfare, they are left to hide explosives outside a teenage and young girl pop concert and run and hide that isn't fighting any war that's scum


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

We have some friends who went, so far not being able to contact them.

Give your loved one's a cuddle this morning, some parents won't be able to do that today.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

As a father of a young daughter, this news really hits me.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Too late now. They're in and we're f**ked. Awful news. Practising any sort of religion needs making a crime.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sen said:


> Too late now. They're in and we're f**ked. Awful news. Practising any sort of religion needs making a crime.


 Yeah this. One person suffers from delusion it's called insanity, a group of people suffering is called religion. :thumbdown:


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

It makes my blood boil. 2 tours of Afghanistan I wish I was back there now, we need to massacre their children and see how they like it the other way round. I just hope organisations such as the edl or whoever is around. now take it into their own hands and get justice for the innocent children and the families they've left behind


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Time to ban the religion and close all the mosques. Targeting children now...a line has been crossed here.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

No doubt the govt will realise the potential backlash and claim it was a rogue nutjob and nothing to do with religion. Maybe even put out some reports of said' nutjob' drinking, taking drugs and having sex with hookers and donkeys. God only knows what the govt can come up with to appease the masses.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

sen said:


> Too late now. They're in and we're f**ked. Awful news. Practising any sort of religion needs making a crime.


 Cant really blame all religions ,as far as I am aware there is only one group doing this


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Religion has been at the heart of murder for so long now. Nothing more dangerous than religion and it's followers


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No doubt the govt will realise the potential backlash and claim it was a rogue nutjob and nothing to do with religion. Maybe even put out some reports of said' nutjob' drinking, taking drugs and having sex with hookers and donkeys. God only knows what the govt can come up with to appease the masses.


 Yes I agree, sick of this 'lone wolf' piss. Funny how many of these lone wolfs can get armed and all seem to follow one religion.

Muslims should hang thier heads in shame today.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Sick [email protected]@rds


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Deport every single Muslim then have them reapply for entry and fully screened, With tracking chips stuck in there heads with a tiny explosive device to be use even If they think of anything that will harm others. Problem solved.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Civil war on the cards.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Civil war on the cards.


 So it should be, The people that claim to be real Muslims should take a stand and ditch there so called religion.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

My Mrs was there on the ambulance crew last night and said it was chaotic. Feels weird having this shit happen so close to home.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A awful attack.



Ukmeathead said:


> Deport every single Muslim then have them reapply for entry and fully screened, With tracking chips stuck in there heads with a tiny explosive device to be use even If they think of anything that will harm others. Problem solved.


 Where do you propose we deport all the Muslim British citizens to exactly?

This a categorically not a problem with Islam as a whole and treating it as such will help absolutely no one.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ This. Fighting extremism with extremism will never work.

Terrible news to wake up to and I have a lot of family in Manchester but, thankfully, none were at the concert.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually I'm not even sure an Islamic extremist link has been confirmed yet? Although it does seem very likely to be the case.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

It's awful, to target kids...

It's about time our government stood up and done something. Airstrikes obviously just aren't cutting it.

End these scumbags for good and deport the homegrown terrorists and hate preachers.

Were far too PC.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Bring on a civil war


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> A awful attack.
> 
> Where do you propose we deport all the Muslim British citizens to exactly?
> 
> This a categorically not a problem with Islam as a whole and treating it as such will help absolutely no one.


 Anywhere but here! Why should we be scared to walk our streets in fear of getting blown up? Civil war needs to happen for people to wake up.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ukmeathead said:


> Anywhere but here! Why should we be scared to walk our streets in fear of getting blown up? Civil war needs to happen for people to wake up.


 How will randomly attacking people who have absolutely nothing to do with the attack help make anyone safer?

You're also advocating attacking completely innocent people, and ruining the peaceful family lives of British citizens. Think about this.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dan71 said:


> Cant really blame all religions ,as far as I am aware there is only one group doing this


 That's true mate.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> How will randomly attacking people who have absolutely nothing to do with the attack help make anyone safer?
> 
> You're also advocating attacking completely innocent people, and ruining the peaceful family lives of British citizens. Think about this.


 Well there is that way of looking at it, I myself just see a civil war in our future with all this. And in my eyes it would be a good things but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Horrible, cowardly act.

heart goes out to the parents and famalies caught up in this.

a couple of points id like to make -

im getting sick of every time something like this happens now the first thing we see is the muslim apologists throwing the victim card on muslims, give it a break people have just lost thier kids you left wing, pc, racked with white guilt whack jobs,

and second im with a few on here and i think civil war is just around the corner i live in an area that ahs 2 very large muslim communities and the obsolout disdain they have for the west is sickening, some of these are 2nd and 3rd generation and have little or nothing to do with the country they were born in (England).

the religion needs reform its not fit for modern day society, there ruled by the imans that refuse to let the religion grow for fear of loseing controll


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

It's a terrible attack and one that can be pinned on our govt. until similar happens in several major cities across Britain then maybe hopfully the people and the govt will wake up and demand that action is taken to combat extremists, immigration and asylum.

My thoughts are with the families


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

jason7474utd said:


> Horrible, cowardly act.
> 
> heart goes out to the parents and famalies caught up in this.
> 
> ...


 I agree it's sickening how we tolerate extremists and folk like corybn and his cronies call them victims and stick up from them. Known terrorists and promoters of death to the infidels we pay our taxes to because the govt won't deport them it really is laughable.

Its a sad situation that for action to happens hundreds nore must die in similar attacks but that's the cold truth. Maybe only maybe when more of this happens will we take a stand as a country until then I expect business as usual from the cowards in power and full support by the left wing muppets


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Actually I'm not even sure an Islamic extremist link has been confirmed yet? Although it does seem very likely to be the case.


 oh come off it with that quote,thats a typical liberal thing to say


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Tricky said:


> I agree it's sickening how we tolerate extremists and folk like corybn and his cronies call them victims and stick up from them. Known terrorists and promoters of death to the infidels we pay our taxes to because the govt won't deport them it really is laughable.
> 
> Its a sad situation that for action to happens hundreds nore must die in similar attacks but that's the cold truth. Maybe only maybe when more of this happens will we take a stand as a country until then I expect business as usual from the cowards in power and full support by the left wing muppets


 I think the problem is that people are so scared stiff of been called all the ist and phobes that even if they bombed a school people would still be there to make an excuse


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I agree it's sickening how we tolerate extremists and folk like corybn and his cronies call them victims and stick up from them. Known terrorists and promoters of death to the infidels we pay our taxes to because the govt won't deport them it really is laughable.
> 
> Its a sad situation that for action to happens hundreds nore must die in similar attacks but that's the cold truth. Maybe only maybe when more of this happens will we take a stand as a country until then I expect business as usual from the cowards in power and full support by the left wing muppets


 No he doesnt, thats bollox. he condemns all forms of violence, take what you read in the paper with a pinch of salt


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

banjodeano said:


> No he doesnt, thats bollox. he condemns all forms of violence, take what you read in the paper with a pinch of salt


 Your talking about the same IRA supporter the group that are terrorisrs who murdered men women and children and unborn babies even

ffs their is hardly any British unionism in the t**t


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

How would civil war be a good thing? The despicable acts carried out in the name of Islam are bad enough but a civil war would only bring more death, division and fear, which is exactly what the people who carry out terrorist attacks want. A civil war wouldn't just be us and them, goodies and baddies, it would tear apart neighbourhoods, towns and cities for generations. Look at examples in recent history, when has a civil war provided a neat solution? Something needs to be done, of course, but advocating an extremist response to extremist acts is not the answer. They want us to tear our way of life apart, don't let them.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Your talking about the same IRA supporter the group that are terrorisrs who murdered men women and children and unborn babies even


 he was in discussions with the IRA, and got berated for it.....but the the Tory government negotiated with the IRA as well, like i said, dont believe everything you read in the paper


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Your talking about the same IRA supporter the group that are terrorisrs who murdered men women and children and unborn babies even


 And a friend of Hamas


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> And a friend of Hamas


 Forgot for a second about those poor little children suicide bombers


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan71 said:


> And a friend of Hamas


 again, taken out of context by the media...dont let the media play you for fools


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Your talking about the same IRA supporter the group that are terrorisrs who murdered men women and children and unborn babies even
> 
> ffs their is hardly any British unionism in the t**t


 Are you aware that the Tory party have an actual member of the Provisional IRA as a councillor in Croydon?


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

banjodeano said:


> he was in discussions with the IRA, and got berated for it.....but the the Tory government negotiated with the IRA as well, like i said, dont believe everything you read in the paper


 He was a supporter and spoke at IRA events,Corbyn is not a politician but a protester and that shows in his support for IRA,Hamas etc but that fool is not really relevant to this thread


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Salger said:


> Are you aware that the Tory party have an actual member of the Provisional IRA as a councillor in Croydon?


 yeah, the retards dont even know about her lo


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Dan71 said:


> He was a supporter and spoke at IRA events,Corbyn is not a politician but a protester and that shows in his support for IRA,Hamas etc but that fool is not really relevant to this thread


 Thatcher was close friends with Pinochette...but the Tory media dont like to talk about that, dont let the media play you for a fool


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

banjodeano said:


> he was in discussions with the IRA, and got berated for it.....but the the Tory government negotiated with the IRA as well, like i said, dont believe everything you read in the paper


 Don't worry I don't read the papers or watch the left wing BBC if I did that I'd believe their was wmds in Iraq, bin laden was behind 9/11 and that Assad is evil all of which I know are untrue. Heck if I watched he British Merida are read the daily mail I would think there was such a thing as the war on terror but I'm not that daft and anyone with any sense can see it's the war on drugs and Assad is simply are pawn to remove to allow the greater Israel


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Delhi said:


> Yes I agree, sick of this 'lone wolf' piss. Funny how many of these lone wolfs can get armed and all seem to follow one religion.
> 
> Muslims should hang thier heads in shame today.


 Fixed it for you.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

tommolad said:


> It makes my blood boil. 2 tours of Afghanistan I wish I was back there now, we need to massacre their children and see how they like it the other way round. I just hope organisations such as the edl or whoever is around. now take it into their own hands and get justice for the innocent children and the families they've left behind


 More blood wont solve this. We need to remove all troops from the middle east and let them fight amongst themselves - stop getting involved in stupid conflict thats not ours.

We also should show solidarity by not wavering to this, dont give the terrorists any media attention, dont even name them. praise those who have helped and gone above and beyonds in these situations.

If we carry on as normal and those poeople realise that what they are doing is not effective at causing mass fear then they will stop, like pathetic little school bullies.

But of course, you think killing their kids is the answer? All that serves is to create more anger and hatred and perpetuate the situation.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Don't worry I don't read the papers or watch the left wing BBC if I did that I'd believe their was wmds in Iraq, bin laden was behind 9/11 and that Assad is evil all of which I know are untrue. Heck if I watched he British Merida are read the daily mail I would think there was such a thing as the war on terror but I'm not that daft and anyone with any sense can see it's the war on drugs and Assad is simply are pawn to remove to allow the greater Israel


 Left wing BBC? your having a laugh...they have done nothing but try to destroy Corbyn, biased reporting at its finest....think we better leave Corbyn out of this, lest give politics a miss here and respect the dead


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan71 said:


> oh come off it with that quote,thats a typical liberal thing to say


 Just realised my first post made an assumption, and I like to be factual.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

banjodeano said:


> Left wing BBC? your having a laugh...they have done nothing but try to destroy Corbyn, biased reporting at its finest....think we better leave Corbyn out of this, lest give politics a miss here and respect the dead


 If the dead mean the govt and people will finally take a harder approach atleast they deaths have not been in vain


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> More blood wont solve this. We need to remove all troops from the middle east and let them fight amongst themselves - stop getting involved in stupid conflict thats not ours.
> 
> We also should show solidarity by not wavering to this, dont give the terrorists any media attention, dont even name them. praise those who have helped and gone above and beyonds in these situations.
> 
> ...


 Good post mate, killing more of them is not the solution, not sure what the answer is, but bombing their children will only inflame the situation....i


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Your talking about the same IRA supporter the group that are terrorisrs who murdered men women and children and unborn babies even
> 
> ffs their is hardly any British unionism in the t**t


 I think you have been misinformed.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> More blood wont solve this. We need to remove all troops from the middle east and let them fight amongst themselves - stop getting involved in stupid conflict thats not ours.
> 
> We also should show solidarity by not wavering to this, dont give the terrorists any media attention, dont even name them. praise those who have helped and gone above and beyonds in these situations.
> 
> ...


 Our troops are they for money and power simple. Its all oil and drugs I think the marjority of the population are smart enough to see that. That's one thing won't change either unfortunately


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> How will randomly attacking people who have absolutely nothing to do with the attack help make anyone safer?
> 
> You're also advocating attacking completely innocent people, and ruining the peaceful family lives of British citizens. Think about this.


 Your fu**ing deluded

I know you like a good read, I suggest you read their book!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your fu**ing deluded
> 
> I know you like a good read, I suggest you read their book!


 Have you read the Old Testament? It's brutal.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah lets ban religion. Because that's solved the 800% increase in heroin trafficking and gun crime over the last 15 years hasn't it.

Fckin idiots.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Our troops are they for money and power simple. Its all oil and drugs I think the marjority of the population are smart enough to see that. That's one thing won't change either unfortunately


 Exactly, this is our's and the US goverment's fault. We the citizens are taking the brunt of the pain for their greed.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think you have been misinformed.


 Which part are you referring too?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

andysutils said:


> Yeah lets ban religion. Because that's solved the 800% increase in heroin trafficking and gun crime over the last 15 years hasn't it.
> 
> Fckin idiots.


 The idea of trying to ban religion somehow reducing violence is just nuts.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Exactly, this is our's and the US goverment's fault. We the citizens are taking the brunt of the pain for their greed.


 I've been unfortunate to see first hand what sticking our nose does into others business. It's not our way but the govt sees it as a means to make money. It's a war on drugs power and money

Its a sad fact I've watched my comrades die and now I know it's for nothing but power and greed.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> The idea of trying to ban religion somehow reducing violence is just nuts.


 just crazy enough to work?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Which part are you referring too?


 Corbyn supporting the IRA terrorist acts. But this isnt the thread for it, I shouldnt have even said anything, its for another time.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> No he doesnt, thats bollox. he condemns all forms of violence, take what you read in the paper with a pinch of salt


 but he called Hamas his friends?


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

banjodeano said:


> No he doesnt, thats bollox. he condemns all forms of violence, take what you read in the paper with a pinch of salt


 He may have said he condemned all acts of violence but he has to say that s**t. He is a IRA sympathiser. I don't give a fcuk what anyone says.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Corbyn supporting the IRA terrorist acts. But this isnt the thread for it, I shouldnt have even said anything, its for another time.


 No problem your right we will leave him from here I thought you meant the bloodshed caused by the IRA was untrue I was simply going to say the funerals I've attended and many family's I know who mourne would beg to differ but that a different story.

My years in the British army and small time as a serving police officer are enough to know this country is corrupt not on the scale as the USA who are puppets to Israel and Saudi Arabia but still it's just a sorry state of affairs and we need out of the Middle East.

Regarding this attack though until there is more similar attacks here at home I doubt we will see any change


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you read the Old Testament? It's brutal.


 Correct

2 wrongs don't make a right.

We (Christians were brutal, which is now history). People evolve and move on. The trouble with the west (The land of plenty). We have not had the hardship for a long while which is still evident in some middle eastern countries, couple this with the ideology which "the" book preaches is a recipe for huge conflict. We are being taken over from within being bread out of our own land. They already are crying for sharia law! There are very little signs of integration with the exception of a minority. Huge parts of this land have become no go areas for indigenous white people.

Please disagree with me by all means but facts are facts. Burying our heads in the sand and being all PC is not going to solve the issue. I believe using/applying sanctions involving these community leaders to pass on the word for them to behave conform to the British society and way of life or the British perks will be taken away.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Absolute tragedy, having young kids myself, I really feel for the parents and children affected. How can a single person, even think of doing this, just shows his moral compass!, idiots. Round any one associated with portraying hatred, first hand or being involved and cage them.

Oh, reading some of the posts, I will pack my bags and go somewhere.......or hang myself or detach myself from my religion, or even better start fighting with my neighbors and work colleagues and cause civil war......


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

robbo9 said:


> but he called Hamas his friends?


 taken out of context buddy, he called everyone in the room his friends, it was to try and create a good environment to start talks, perhaps he was a little unwise to use the term, but thats how he is, his heart is in the right place, whilst on the other hand thatcher was personal friends with Pinochette who was a murderer....also the Tories currently have an IRA member working for them...TRUE

Look, lets leave this alone for now, its not the right time, lets respect the dead


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> Absolute tragedy, having young kids myself, I really feel for the parents and children affected. How can a single person, even think of doing this, just shows his moral compass!, idiots. Round any one associated with portraying hatred, first hand or being involved and cage them.
> 
> Oh, reading some of the posts, I will pack my bags and go somewhere.......or hang myself or detach myself from my religion, or even better start fighting with my neighbors and work colleagues and cause civil war......


 It is disgusting mate.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

BelfastBound said:


> He is a IRA sympathiser. *I don't give a fcuk what anyone says.*


 "The most fatal illusion is the settled point of view. Since life is growth and motion, a fixed point of view kills anybody who has one." - Brooks atkinson


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Correct
> 
> 2 wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> ...


 Please provide some stats, that only a minority are integrating? SO what you are suggesting majority of these people are nto integrating and are not contributing to Biritish society? Please explain further.

The second paragraph this is already happening, yes probably not applied to everywhere, main religious institutes (the larger ones), have themselves monitored.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Integrate or emigrate.

Muslims take over huge parts of cities, opening mosques, Islam shops etc.

There's an area near me and when houses come up for rent the signs say Muslim families only.

Can you imagine the uproar if a Christian or any other religion requested the same.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> How will randomly attacking people who have absolutely nothing to do with the attack help make anyone safer?
> 
> You're also advocating attacking completely innocent people, and ruining the peaceful family lives of British citizens. Think about this.


 if we will get rid of all Muslims, no matter if Indian, Afganistan, Nigerian or British.. this should solve the problem, simples
because I've never seen any Polish, Romanian, Italian or white British nationals blowing themselves up in any terrorist attacks


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It is disgusting mate.


 Totally agree beyond humanity, still think we are soft on anyone linked to extremism, we monitor them? Why, they choose to associate themselves with this ideology, forget monitoring them, cage them. Soon would discourage these nut jobs to think twice before even going near this kind of thing, let alone carrying out atrocities.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> taken out of context buddy, he called everyone in the room his friends, it was to try and create a good environment to start talks, perhaps he was a little unwise to use the term, but thats how he is, his heart is in the right place, whilst on the other hand thatcher was personal friends with Pinochette who was a murderer....also the Tories currently have an IRA member working for them...TRUE
> 
> Look, lets leave this alone for now, its not the right time, lets respect the dead


 Sounds good, politics should be banned from the forums too.

Thoughts are with all the families right now.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

BetterThanYou said:


> if we will get rid of all Muslims, no matter if Indian, Afganistan, Nigerian or British.. this should solve the problem, simples
> because I've never seen any Polish, Romanian, Italian or white British nationals blowing themselves up in any terrorist attacks


 oh my god the IRA


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> if we will get rid of all Muslims, no matter if Indian, Afganistan, Nigerian or British.. this should solve the problem, simples
> because I've never seen any Polish, Romanian, Italian or white British nationals blowing themselves up in any terrorist attacks


 OK I get rid of me where? I will stop paying my high rate of tax to 'MY' Country, I will sell off all my investments and I will wipe out over 30 years living in this country, because a small group of minority, that needs to be dealt with.

I will detach myself from all my friends, from different background, my relationships with a wide range of communities.

You make total sense.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> *Please provide some stats*, that only a minority are integrating? SO what you are suggesting majority of these people are nto integrating and are not contributing to Biritish society? Please explain further.
> 
> The second paragraph this is already happening, yes probably not applied to everywhere, main religious institutes (the larger ones), have themselves monitored.


 Are you yanking my chain!


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> Well there is that way of looking at it, I myself just see a civil war in our future with all this. And in my eyes it would be a good things but that's just my opinion.


 You ever been to war mate? Not so fun having 7.62s whizzing past your head mate


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are you yanking my chain!


 No, just doing a classic UKM!

Don't really want to do that, just sickened, the level this has stooped to, with young children. Thoughts are with the parents affected, must be so devastating.

I really do not want to get into further discussions around anything else.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

RRSUK said:


> Integrate or emigrate.
> 
> Muslims take over huge parts of cities, opening mosques, Islam shops etc.
> 
> ...


 O I can imagine alright. A bakery in Belfast said not to a cake for gay marriage and there is international uproar if it was a muslim bakery I'm sure nobody would bad an eyelid when they refuse to serve someone just like in Sainsbury's and m&s a Muslim checkout operator can decline to serve you your bacon bap and 6 pack of Stella yet no uproar


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> oh my god the IRA


 the IRA never blew themselves up


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> the IRA never blew themselves up


 Yes they did


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Imy79 said:


> OK I get rid of me where? I will stop paying my high rate of tax to 'MY' Country, I will sell off all my investments and I will wipe out over 30 years living in this country, because a small group of minority, that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> I will detach myself from all my friends, from different background, my relationships with a wide range of communities.
> 
> You make total sense.


 I know what you mean, I'm an immigrant and I'm all about equality, but something has to change because Islam is Not a Religion of Peace .


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> the IRA never blew themselves up


 If innocent people die, I'm not sure the method of delivery is the main issue.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Salger said:


> If innocent people die, I'm not sure the method of delivery is the main issue.


 it's not but the post was in relation to him saying there are white terrorists like IRA blowing themselves up


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Yes they did


 well suicide bombers wasnt there normal method of terror


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> it's not but the post was in relation to him saying there are white terrorists like IRA blowing themselves up


 Try telling Edmund Obriens parents he didn't blow himself up or many others like him who blew themselves up

you clearly don't know very much on the subject so why say somthing which is untrue like they didn't blow themselves up when the bodies are there to prove they did


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Never heard of him or That the IRA used suicide bombers,certainly not in England anyway must have been something they used NI and it certainly wasn't a common practise of there's as their motives where more political then based on religious ideology


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> Never heard of him or That the IRA used suicide bombers,certainly not in England anyway must have been something they used NI and it certainly wasn't a common practise of there's as their motives where more political then based on religious ideology


 Ffs you don't know what your talking about so don't spout s**t. You said they didn't blow themselves up well they did and now you say '*certainly not in England' *when all you had to do was google the name I provided you to see he did on a London bus you moron


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

firstly my thoughts and heart is with those that have lost loved ones to this and the other cowardly acts that continue in this world.

I never thought I would hear myself, say it, but the muslim community need to assist here. I see so many "good" muslims condemn these attacks yet these people hide in your communities in your mosques. You turn a blind eye to propaganda of hate, riling through the underbelly of your culture both here and abroad. It makes me sick to hear these people say " its a minority" well if it is then why havent you helped society eradicate it. This is no different in my eyes as the Nazis in germany, majority followed it but turned a blind eye to hate and the death associated with its extremist beliefs.

Until such time as the muslim community begin to out those preaching hate and colluding to create these horrific events, then I am sorry I am starting to strongly move towards a stance that Muslims are no longer welcome to come in and out of this country. without every one person being processed through extreme security measures.

I personally despise most religion it has been the cause of death and destruction this world has seen for centuries. I hate the fact I no longer am able to look at an asian man without trying to figure out if he is muslim and risk to my kids safety.

I grew up in an area which was largely indian and pakistani. mostly Sikh and Hindu. I saw the hate from the white community towards them, but I lived next door and played football in the park with the kids and many of them even now I see as much as brothers as my own. my neighbour who barely spoke english worked in the fields and would bring us beans from the field so my mum who was on her own could give us fresh veg. They invited my family into their Mosques and we had frank education of their culture in comparison to our own, and by being so there communities interchanged and the hate subsided.

this so called " minority" could be stopped tomorrow if the Muslim community as a whole would stand against it but they do not, therefore it is no a "minority" as every Muslim that fails to report the preaching of hate or turns a blind eye becomes part of the terrorist causes.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ffs you don't know what your talking about so don't spout s**t. You said they didn't blow themselves up well they did and now you say '*certainly not in England' *when all you had to do was google the name I provided you to see he did on a London bus you moron


 Had no intention of googling anything couldnt really give a sh#t what he did but if you say the IRA were suicide bombers then ok


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

How this thread has ended up with 2 blokes arguing about the IRA beats me.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mayzini said:


> firstly my thoughts and heart is with those that have lost loved ones to this and the other cowardly acts that continue in this world.
> 
> I never thought I would hear myself, say it, but the muslim community need to assist here. I see so many "good" muslims condemn these attacks yet these people hide in your communities in your mosques. You turn a blind eye to propaganda of hate, riling through the underbelly of your culture both here and abroad. It makes me sick to hear these people say " its a minority" well if it is then why havent you helped society eradicate it.  This is no different in my eyes as the Nazis in germany, majority followed it but turned a blind eye to hate and the death associated with its extremist beliefs.
> 
> ...


 I see your sentiment.

What else can Muslims do, they condemn the acts, they keep saying its not from the religion, give evidences......

But you have to understand these guys are not operating within communities or in the open, or from mosques. Mostly operate from the internet propaganda and with their ilks. That is why the security and intelligent organisations, have to monitor them to a level that is costing and using man power, to the extent it is, to gather info on them. They are difficult to detect, their ideology will only be discussed behind closed doors with their own brethrens. They will not give away much to the normal Joe\Muslim, clearly Muslims are involved in tip offs and helping, otherwise some of this monitoring may not even start...........

So this so called minority can only be stopped, IMO by being harsher, when they suspect of this doing, i.e. relating to this ideology, anyone linked with extremism needs to be punished hard, even if they haven't carried out an attack. Which you see cases of, but again not always easy to pinpoint these f***ers, trust me no Muslim would let them hide....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

They are saying now that the sh1t house was known to the police.

*
Suicide bomber 'was known to authorities' 
*

The suicide attacker is said to have been 'known' to the authorities and anti-terrorist officers are going through hundreds of hours of CCTV footage trying to 'pick him up' during his journey to the arena.

Officers also believe that he will have carried out a 'recce' to the giant venue in recent days and a separate team are studying footage going back into the past week.

Forensic and bomb squad officers are studying the remains of the device recovered so far but initial indications are that the bombmaker had used a 'level of sophistication' suggesting he had received training and not made it from 'a terror recipe' on the Internet.

One security source told MailOnline : 'It is unlikely that if the device was sophisticated that the suicide bomber made it - experience shows that organisations are reluctant to 'waste' the expertise of a bombmaker in an attack, preferring to keep him or her for another attack.'


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Yes they did


 only by accident, never intentionally...

O'Brien died on 18 February 1996, when an improvised explosive device he was carrying detonated prematurely on a number 171 bus


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> I see your sentiment.
> 
> What else can Muslims do, they condemn the acts, they keep saying its not from the religion, give evidences......
> 
> But you have to understand these guys are not operating within communities or in the open, or from mosques. Mostly operate from the internet propaganda and with their ilks. That is why the security and intelligent organisations, have to monitor them to a level that is costing and using man power, to the extent it is, to gather info on them. They are difficult to detect, their ideology will only be discussed behind closed doors with their own brethrens. They will not give away much to the normal Joe\Muslim, clearly Muslims are involved in tip offs and helping, otherwise some of this monitoring may not even start...........


 I hope so and honestly I would prefer a society whereby my kids can play with yours and we dont have to look over our shoulders at the fellow man to judge whether they are a risk to our safety. I have no prejudice against colour or religion or class. It just appears to us that the muslim community make states like yours, and then we see those that preach hate openly in the street and outside mosques. my daughter goes to a nursery whereby her closest friends are a nigerian boy, a pakistani girl, an irish girl and a Lithuanian, none of those children understand or care about religion or colour of skin, these are all ideologies of the idiot of man.

one thing this i would say that the government could do immediately, is that any person travelling overseas to fight for a terrorist cause gives up their right to live in this country, and should be refused re entry. They could also round up every "known" terrorist risk and deport them or lock them up. If you see again everytime one of these attacks happen the offender is Known to the authorities, who are powerless to stop these people.

I am afraid our borders need to be stricter with who comes in and out.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

banjodeano said:


> only by accident, never intentionally...
> 
> O'Brien died on 18 February 1996, when an improvised explosive device he was carrying detonated prematurely on a number 171 bus


 i didnt even have to Google it to know it wouldnt have been intentional,i guess it makes him feel intelligent to make claims on a forum


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

A few of these idiots have been known to authoities, time for a new law then, showing any sort of radicalisation and or sympathy to terrorist organisations then prision for you. Have a friend or know someone like this? Don't report him/her? Prision for you.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

OMG I just heard! I was off the internet yesterday evening.. My thoughts and heart goes to the family and friends of the victims in Manchester, terrible news, how can you do that to innocent kids


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Yes they did


 No they didn't,

Not intentionally anyway! Guy blew himself on the bus but he was groomed by the IRA and has mental issues.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mayzini said:


> I hope so and honestly I would prefer a society whereby my kids can play with yours and we dont have to look over our shoulders at the fellow man to judge whether they are a risk to our safety. I have no prejudice against colour or religion or class. It just appears to us that the muslim community make states like yours, and then we see those that preach hate openly in the street and outside mosques. my daughter goes to a nursery whereby her closest friends are a nigerian boy, a pakistani girl, an irish girl and a Lithuanian, none of those children understand or care about religion or colour of skin, these are all ideologies of the idiot of man.
> 
> one thing this i would say that the government could do immediately, is that any person travelling overseas to fight for a terrorist cause gives up their right to live in this country, and should be refused re entry. They could also round up every "known" terrorist risk and deport them or lock them up. If you see again everytime one of these attacks happen the offender is Known to the authorities, who are powerless to stop these people.
> 
> I am afraid our borders need to be stricter with who comes in and out.


 ...because you will not see the good any that Muslim Community do, who offered the free Taxi rides home yesterday, interfaith dialogues, mosques telling, we live in a country that we are free to practice any religion and not prosecuted, respecting the laws of the country you live in etc, etc etc. As the ones you see, are known to authorities, the people you see shouting (watch any hatred that's in the open, always a certain group and small gathering). I agree and said it in my previous posts, these are not guys that 'Muslims' are hiding, they are known to the authorities to a level. AT this level this needs to be stopped, any hatred that is spouted in the open and these 'known' terrorists, just lock them up, lets see if they will think of getting brain washed then. Also agree with you controlling immigration etc.

I am with you, my family and I integrate with all walks of life, never ever crosses my mind, the background of the person, I want to carry on living liek the majority like this, no extremism and small warped group should ever let us change this. Don;t want this minority, as it certainly is a small number to change the majority thinking, that's what they want in the bigger picture.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> well suicide bombers wasnt there normal method of terror


 They never has been an ira suicide bomber, you can't compare IRA to these nutters, the majority of IRA bombs in UK came with pre-warnings with recognised codes

Spend many a year in West Belfast, I'm certainly not defending them in any way, just giving the facts.

Loyalists terrorist killed more civilians in Britain and Ireland than the IRA ever did but that fact was never of any interest to politicians who wanted to just make the conflict seem one sided.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

GMDJ said:


> *A few of these idiots have been known to authoities, time for a new law then, showing any sort of radicalisation and or sympathy to terrorist organisations then prision for you*. Have a friend or know someone like this? Don't report him/her? Prision for you.


 Do this, lets see if these f*ckers stay true to their warped cause!. Any links to banned terrorists organisations and their literature. Why is their stuff even available on Youtube and the internet etc...


----------



## Closey91 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ukmeathead said:


> Deport every single Muslim then have them reapply for entry and fully screened, With tracking chips stuck in there heads with a tiny explosive device to be use even If they think of anything that will harm others. Problem solved.


 People like you who stir and bread more racism with your fascist views, what about the poor Muslim girl who was been killed in the attack, are you going to send her grieving family back? what about the Muslim taxis driving who from 11pm last night all the way through the night were given free lifts home to children so they got home safe. What about the muslim doctors and nurses in our health system helping them poor children in Manchester who were seriously injured

Muslims are black, white, Asian, can stretch from the Middle east to Africa to French natives, would you send these back?

What about our most talented young sportsman we have at this moment in time Dele Ali who is Muslim?

fact of the matter is this country couldn't survive without Muslims as they make up a massive population of our country.

And i am white working class lad from the North East...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ffs you don't know what your talking about so don't spout s**t. You said they didn't blow themselves up well they did and now you say '*certainly not in England' *when all you had to do was google the name I provided you to see he did on a London bus you moron


 But that bomb went off prematurely and the bomber had mental issues. He was picked and told that he was a hard man and a hero of Ireland etc.

That story is well known in republican circles and his IRA leadership was furious over it.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe the last part is a bit harsh but not reporting someone should land you in trouble somehow or maybe introduce some sort of incentive to report people.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> They never has been an ira suicide bomber, you can't compare IRA to these nutters, the majority of IRA bombs in UK came with pre-warnings with recognised codes
> 
> Spend many a year in West Belfast, I'm certainly not defending them in any way, just giving the facts.
> 
> Loyalists terrorist killed more civilians in Britain and Ireland than the IRA ever did but that fact was never of any interest to politicians who wanted to just make the conflict seem one sided.


 How cant you compare the IRA to ISIS. Both are terrorist groups and both kill innocent people. There was outage when lee rigby was killed. How many british soldiers did the IRA kill?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> ...because you will not see the good any that Muslim Community do, who offered the free Taxi rides home yesterday, interfaith dialogues, mosques telling, we live in a country that we are free to practice any religion and not prosecuted, respecting the laws of the country you live in etc, etc etc. As the ones you see, are known to authorities, the people you see shouting (watch any hatred that's in the open, always a certain group and small gathering). I agree and said it in my previous posts, these are not guys that 'Muslims' are hiding, they are known to the authorities to a level. AT this level this needs to be stopped, any hatred that is spouted in the open and these 'known' terrorists, just lock them up, lets see if they will think of getting brain washed then. Also agree with you controlling immigration etc.
> 
> I am with you, my family and I integrate with all walks of life, never ever crosses my mind, the background of the person, I want to carry on living liek the majority like this, no extremism and small warped group should ever let us change this. Don;t want this minority, as it certainly is a small number to change the majority thinking, that's what they want in the bigger picture.


 with you all the way brother.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mayzini said:


> with you all the way brother.


 Of course brother, I have said it many times in life, there isn't a better country to live in 

Anyway, I might not be around for much, as some on here want me killed in civil war, deported, so I don;t know where I'll be brother


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

banjodeano said:


> only by accident, never intentionally...
> 
> O'Brien died on 18 February 1996, when an improvised explosive device he was carrying detonated prematurely on a number 171 bus


 I never once said they did intentionally. Read my posts

a bloke said they never blew themselves up which is untrue many did


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A mother can be sent to jail for taking her kids on holiday but have terrorist connections and get put on a list. Ffs.

I'm far from racist but any known terrorist association should be instant deportation. Cut the red tape BS.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I never once said they did intentionally. Read my posts
> 
> a bloke said they never blew themselves up which is untrue many did


 Why the f**k are you arguing over the semantics of IRA bombings in this thread


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> Of course brother, I have said it many times in life, there isn't a better country to live in
> 
> Anyway, I might not be around for much, as some on here want me killed in civil war, deported, so I don;t know where I'll be brother


 Dont take it personally mate. Im on loads of hit lists too. Im a Paddy and my cousins are travellers so that means im thieving gypsy terrorist IRA scum too.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> But that bomb went off prematurely and the bomber had mental issues. He was picked and told that he was a hard man and a hero of Ireland etc.
> 
> That story is well known in republican circles and his IRA leadership was furious over it.


 What's the point your trying to make? Someone told me the IRA never blew themsevels up I said they did he then went on to say certainly not in England so I provided with evidence they did in England. I've never once said they used sucide bombers as a weapon they just had many morons Kill themselves


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> They never has been an ira suicide bomber, you can't compare IRA to these nutters, the majority of IRA bombs in UK came with pre-warnings with recognised codes
> 
> Spend many a year in West Belfast, I'm certainly not defending them in any way, just giving the facts.
> 
> Loyalists terrorist killed more civilians in Britain and Ireland than the IRA ever did but that fact was never of any interest to politicians who wanted to just make the conflict seem one sided.


 The IRA are no better than Isis and definitely just as bad a loyalists. I'm from Belfast and from a infamous ghetto how dare u come off with a comment so loose and full of s**t!!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Why the f**k are you arguing over the semantics of IRA bombings in this thread


 You haven't read the thread then I'm simply using evidence to prove someone who lied in this thread. All I'm doing is stating facts


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok apologies for derailing this thread by trying to educate some fool posting s**t as if it were true.

Back on topic pic as a country we need to unite left, middle and right wing folk the gov included and stamp out Muslim extremists in all forms from Muslim only communities, Muslim schools, appearing known terrorists as asylum seekers so they don't get hurt in their own country ect and for somthing remotely close like this to happen I believe it will take more of these attacks which is a very very sad time for Britain but it's the true as years of being so weak and soft one attack won't change s**t


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> The IRA are no better than Isis and definitely just as bad a loyalists. I'm from Belfast and from a infamous ghetto how dare u come off with a comment so loose and full of s**t!!


 The point I was making the Isis and Islamic terrorism is way above what happened in Northern Ireland. That is not debatable. They are trying to kill as many as possible. This is not to detract what happened there.

IRA and lloyalist are as bad as each other, I said I'm not defending them in any regard but pointing out we are are a whole different level of terror now.

Edit: looking as trickys point above no point going over ground, its detailing the thread. That NI has been debated for 30 years.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

JonSon said:


> How this thread has ended up with 2 blokes arguing about the IRA beats me.


 Cause brits love to bang on about the IRA at any opportunity they get


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ok apologies for derailing this thread by trying to educate some fool posting s**t as if it were true.
> 
> Back on topic pic as a country we need to unite left, middle and right wing folk the gov included and stamp out Muslim extremists in all forms from Muslim only communities, Muslim schools, appearing known terrorists as asylum seekers so they don't get hurt in their own country ect and for somthing remotely close like this to happen I believe it will take more of these attacks which is a very very sad time for Britain but it's the true as years of being so weak and soft one attack won't change s**t


 But yet all the soppy twits will still insist that multiculturalism is great.

Britain is f#cked and anyone who can't see that has their eyes closed. Just look at London, loads of area are just mini Islamabad's.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_3548.JPG


Apparently this fella has been arrested in Chortlon in connection with the attacks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

gibbo10 said:


> Cause brits love to bang on about the IRA at any opportunity they get


 I love Ireland and the Irish people but then again I'm 52.5% British and Irish (Celtic) So a true Briton (well as much as one can be these days). I'm 20% Scandinavian, 17.1%Iberian (Spanish/Portuguese), 6.5%Finnish, 3.2%Italian and 0.7% Amazonian (Brazil).

You will all be amazed at how diverse your own genetic makeup is. This is why I say there is only one race! The human race. Racism is something which man has made to cause divide.

Religion, culture and blind belief/faith are the real monsters in our human society. (Our imaginary friend is better than yours)


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

And once again the elephant in the room - foreign policy, will be completely ignored in the media.

There will be the usual shock,outrage, condemnations, spastics calling for the rounding up of all Muslims etc but none of it will do any good.

Until we come to the realisation that if you go around the world dropping thousands of bombs on other countries some way or another some amount of the bloodshed you spread will end up back on your own shores, the problem will remain.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

The West is at war with Islam. Make no mistake about it.

Don't know how anyone can keep espousing the same rhetoric about us being 'stronger together'. We are more divided than ever before. I've been to uni with young muslim men, the attitudes they had towards women and the UK were disgusting. My housemate believed in capital punishment for gay men and that Shariah would eventually replace British law - he's not an 'extremist' - he's just following his religion.

Liberals need to wake up and realize this is a war. God willing it will end with the annihilation of Islamic culture in Western Europe.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> And once again the elephant in the room - foreign policy, will be completely ignored in the media.
> 
> There will be the usual shock,outrage, condemnations, spastics calling for the rounding up of all Muslims etc but none of it will do any good.
> 
> Until we come to the realisation that if you go around the world dropping thousands of bombs on other countries some way or another some amount of the bloodshed you spread will end up back on your own shores, the problem will remain.


 How does it feel to be a cuck mate?

How long are you going to excuse this barbarity and shift the blame away from the Islamic community? How many more young people need to die before you grow a spine?

Islamic culture is a boil that needs to be lanced. It is incompatible with Western values, but is like a cancer which grows gradually, eventually attacking it's host.

There will be many, many more attacks like this, and the more cucks like you defend these primitive cu**s the more emboldened they become.

I don't know how you sleep at night, tbh.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sway12 said:


> The West is at war with Islam. Make no mistake about it.
> 
> Don't know how anyone can keep espousing the same rhetoric about us being 'stronger together'. We are more divided than ever before. I've been to uni with young muslim men, the attitudes they had towards women and the UK were disgusting. My housemate believed in capital punishment for gay men and that Shariah would eventually replace British law - he's not an 'extremist' - he's just following his religion.
> 
> Liberals need to wake up and realize this is a war. God willing it will end with the annihilation of Islamic culture in Western Europe.


 God willing? You mean inshallah maybe your house mate has been brainwashing you my friend coming out with terms like that


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Dont take it personally mate. Im on loads of hit lists too. Im a Paddy and my cousins are travellers so that means im thieving gypsy terrorist IRA scum too.


 Of course mate, these things always pop up on forums and social media, used to it, bigger and better than uneducated opinions


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> It makes my blood boil. 2 tours of Afghanistan I wish I was back there now, we need to massacre their children and see how they like it the other way round. I just hope organisations such as the edl or whoever is around. now take it into their own hands and get justice for the innocent children and the families they've left behind


 Its people like you with actions like that which is the very reason we have terror attacks in the uk. "We need to massacre their chikdren"? We need to massacre people like you ya moronic piece of sh1t cvnt. If I heard you down the pub saying something like that id fvcking glass you.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> Do this, lets see if these f*ckers stay true to their warped cause!. Any links to banned terrorists organisations and their literature. Why is their stuff even available on Youtube and the internet etc...


 Freedom of speech? I certainly don't want to be told what I can and cannot see or read or research, I choose what I want to do.

its not hard to make a bomb, anyone with half a brain can regardless of what terrorist related stuff is out there people know how to. Or even simpler make something like a pipe bomb where you don't even need explosives as such just a casing which will contain the deflagration long enough for the pressure to build and then rupture.

i don't think censorship is the way forward that's all I'm saying.

Maybe keep tabs on people who are accessing said materials and use it as a way to track them down


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Its people like you with actions like that which is the very reason we have terror attacks in the uk. "We need to massacre their chikdren"? We need to massacre people like you ya moronic piece of sh1t cvnt. If I heard you down the pub saying something like that id fvcking glass you.


 Agreed! Probably not the 'glass you' part though....

these people are playing into their hands, do you think these people so brainwashed by religion would care if their children got killed?


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

This threads getting a bit heated, let's lighten it up...

What's the difference between ET and Muslims?

ET got the point and went home.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Everyones a bloody politician


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Freedom of speech? I certainly don't want to be told what I can and cannot see or read or research, I choose what I want to do.
> 
> its not hard to make a bomb, anyone with half a brain can regardless of what terrorist related stuff is out there people know how to. Or even simpler make something like a pipe bomb where you don't even need explosives as such just a casing which will contain the deflagration long enough for the pressure to build and then rupture.
> 
> ...


 Very true, opens a different can of worms....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no fix


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Sway12 said:


> How does it feel to be a cuck mate?
> 
> How long are you going to excuse this barbarity and shift the blame away from the Islamic community? How many more young people need to die before you grow a spine?
> 
> ...


 Why should I not be able to sleep? I'm as far against the bombing of people as anyone could possibly be. whether it's people falling victim to suicide bombers in the UK or people dying from bombs dropped out of planes thousands of miles away.

You're the one trying to stir up sht and incite hatred against an entire community.

I'm just stating the obvious. There was no issue in Europe with Islamic terrorism before we started dropping bombs in the middle east. as they say "war breeds war" "evil begets evil". I really don't see any end to this sht happening here until we un insert ourselves from wars in the middle east.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Everyones a bloody politician


 Except Teresa May.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Why should I not be able to sleep? I'm as far against the bombing of people as anyone could possibly be. whether it's people falling victim to suicide bombers in the UK or people dying from bombs dropped out of planes thousands of miles away.
> 
> You're the one trying to stir up sht and incite hatred against an entire community.
> 
> I'm just stating the obvious. There was no issue in Europe with Islamic terrorism before we started dropping bombs in the middle east. as they say "war breeds war" "evil begets evil". I really don't see any end to this sht happening here until we un insert ourselves from wars in the middle east.


 Exactly, we're meddling in s**t overseas that doesn't/shouldn't concern us.

We are happy to let it go on as we can just turn a blind eye to the civilians being killed, losing their homes and livelihoods because it's 1000s miles away. It's very ignorant to not expect some backlash!


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Why should I not be able to sleep? I'm as far against the bombing of people as anyone could possibly be. whether it's people falling victim to suicide bombers in the UK or people dying from bombs dropped out of planes thousands of miles away.
> 
> You're the one trying to stir up sht and incite hatred against an entire community.
> 
> I'm just stating the obvious. There was no issue in Europe with Islamic terrorism before we started dropping bombs in the middle east. as they say "war breeds war" "evil begets evil". I really don't see any end to this sht happening here until we un insert ourselves from wars in the middle east.


 There was some incidents,Munich 76 although not directly aimed at Europeans and some bombings in mid 80s,yes it's far worse after our recent foreign polices but it was there


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

latblaster said:


> Except Teresa May.


 she is literally the worst politician. a self interested one.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

The religion of peace


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> I see your sentiment.
> 
> What else can Muslims do, they condemn the acts, they keep saying its not from the religion, give evidences......
> 
> ...


 Not sure I can buy into this buddy. I read one estimate that there are about 400 people in England who have returned from Isis training camps and fighting, the "position" of the families when they come to light is that they thought the sons were "teaching" or some such bullsh1t in Afghanistan. If you kid was abroad teaching wouldn't you expect letters, postcards, pictures of the kids etc? The families know.....or damn well shoukd have known where the sons were and what they were doing, just like their friends, schoolmates, co-workers, neighbours. Gotta call bullshit that nobody knows who these people are, and that goes for the government too, by the way!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Not sure I can buy into this buddy. I read one estimate that there are about 400 people in England who have returned from Isis training camps and fighting, the "position" of the families when they come to light is that they thought the sons were "teaching" or some such bullsh1t in Afghanistan. If you kid was abroad teaching wouldn't you expect letters, postcards, pictures of the kids etc? The families know.....or damn well shoukd have known where the sons were and what they were doing, just like their friends, schoolmates, co-workers, neighbours. Gotta call bullshit that nobody knows who these people are, and that goes for the government too, by the way!


 I can accept it, I believe this is relevant to the point you are making:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

UK2USA said:


> Not sure I can buy into this buddy. I read one estimate that there are about 400 people in England who have returned from Isis training camps and fighting, the "position" of the families when they come to light is that they thought the sons were "teaching" or some such bullsh1t in Afghanistan. If you kid was abroad teaching wouldn't you expect letters, postcards, pictures of the kids etc? The families know.....or damn well shoukd have known where the sons were and what they were doing, just like their friends, schoolmates, co-workers, neighbours. Gotta call bullshit that nobody knows who these people are, and that goes for the government too, by the way!


 We will agree to disagree.

So these people have come back from ISIS training, clearly the figures suggest they have and known, are roaming our streets??????

In your example, so all those parents knew their son was going to get training etc, I smell BS right there. Yes, maybe some of them, I assume those same guys are on the watch list. I'm sure they don't say "Mum, Dad I'm going to get some terrorism training". Maybe some are protected as I'm not equating 100% that everyone is not in the know how, but in most cases it is very difficult to detect. They find these guys after they go missing.

Plus most of these guys learning to do these don't always leave the country. Their brainwashing\training is clearly happening where they are resided. Most fo the ones that have gone out, won;t be coming back without being arrested.....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Poland has zero terrorist attacks. Poland has a zero immigration policy. I can't help but think there's a connection there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I can accept it, I believe this is relevant to the point you are making:


 In a nutshell....Mom says its not his fault....!

Trying to understand and justify his actions. If its proven, recognised and help can be given to people in this frame of mine and ultimately prevent these actions then great. However think other Ideologies have a different mindset.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Where is the Muslim outrage over this attack? Do they approve of it or are they scared to say something because any Muslim who goes against terrorism faces being attacked by their own community?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In a nutshell....Mom says its not his fault....!
> 
> Trying to understand and justify his actions. If its proven, recognised and help can be given to people in this frame of mine and ultimately prevent these actions then great. However think other Ideologies have a different mindset.


 not at all that in a nutshell. did you listen to the entire talk? If you did, you missed the point in my opinion.

It was about her forgiving herself for not seeing "the evil" in her own son.

It was more about her own feelings of inadequency because she didnt see what many others said was right in front of her face - the point I was making to @UK2USA is its all bvery well saying "the families should have known, its obvious" but unless you are in that situation you cant know. and a lot of people who seem completely "normal" to their families could be the ones who just turn up one day with a gun and waste 50 people.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> Where is the Muslim outrage over this attack? Do they approve of it or are they scared to say something because any Muslim who goes against terrorism faces being attacked by their own community?


 http://www.mcb.org.uk/manchester-attack-muslim-council-of-britain-statement/

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/manchester-arena-attack-muslim-leaders-condemn-suicide-bombing-ariana-grande-explosion-a7751576.html

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/muslim-organisations-in-leicester-condemn-manchester-arena-terror-attack/story-30348230-detail/story.html

Just a few...

or if you mean outrage and go and look for these warped individuals, let me know when you find them....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Where is the Muslim outrage over this attack? Do they approve of it or are they scared to say something because any Muslim who goes against terrorism faces being attacked by their own community?


 Look at Tommy Robinson if you want an example of why no one dare speak out about Islam.

Your life will be destroyed you will be labelled cops will fk with you and Muslims will attack you everywhere you go


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Where is the Muslim outrage over this attack? Do they approve of it or are they scared to say something because any Muslim who goes against terrorism faces being attacked by their own community?


 Seeing more posts on social media worried about Islamophobia than the children still having shrapnel removed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> http://www.mcb.org.uk/manchester-attack-muslim-council-of-britain-statement/
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/manchester-arena-attack-muslim-leaders-condemn-suicide-bombing-ariana-grande-explosion-a7751576.html
> 
> ...


 I'm sure they'll be quick to condemn the next attack, and the next, and the next etc.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm sure they'll be quick to condemn the next attack, and the next, and the next etc.


 So as you seem to have the answers, please enlighten us...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> not at all that in a nutshell. did you listen to the entire talk? If you did, you missed the point in my opinion.
> 
> It was about her forgiving herself for not seeing "the evil" in her own son.
> 
> It was more about her own feelings of inadequency because she didnt see what many others said was right in front of her face - the point I was making to @UK2USA is its all bvery well saying "the families should have known, its obvious" but unless you are in that situation you cant know. and a lot of people who seem completely "normal" to their families could be the ones who just turn up one day with a gun and waste 50 people.


 Yes I watched it all, you can butter it up whichever way you want.... She did not see because she did not want to see... It was her son ....! It is so easy after the fact to defend or pass blame through ignorance.

At the end of the day its not the first and it wont be the last.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Poland has zero terrorist attacks. Poland has a zero immigration policy. I can't help but think there's a connection there.


 Poland also has a zero count of invading and dropping bombs on Syria. Iraq and Afghanistan over the last 15 years and doesn't have an ex PM named Tony Blair who himself confessed lying about weapons of mass destruction and is directly responsible for wiping out over 300.000 Iraqi civilians. So not a fair comparison really.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Its people like you with actions like that which is the very reason we have terror attacks in the uk. "We need to massacre their chikdren"? We need to massacre people like you ya moronic piece of sh1t cvnt. If I heard you down the pub saying something like that id fvcking glass you.


 You a Muslim? You wouldn't be glassing me at all. Pm me your number and location if your a hard man


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

andysutils said:


> Poland also has a zero count of invading and dropping bombs on Syria. Iraq and Afghanistan over the last 15 years and doesn't have an ex PM named Tony Blair who himself confessed lying about weapons of mass destruction and is directly responsible for wiping out over 300.000 Iraqi civilians. So not a fair comparison really.


 Seems like a stupid idea to bomb the Middle East and then allow anyone and everyone from the Middle East to come and live in the UK. But here we are.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

tommolad said:


> You a Muslim? You wouldn't be glassing me at all. Pm me your number and location if your a hard man


 His name is "Slagface". If you take him seriously about anything, you're the joker.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_3550.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Another guy been arrested as parcel found at arndale food court


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes I watched it all, you can butter it up whichever way you want.... She did not see because she did not want to see... It was her son ....! It is so easy after the fact to defend or pass blame through ignorance.
> 
> At the end of the day its not the first and it wont be the last.


 If it was easy to pick up on these things, people would get away with a whole lot less s**t I would think.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Salman abedi 22. confirmed killer.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Salman abedi 22. Suspected killer.


 Fixed


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Poland also has a zero count of invading and dropping bombs on Syria. Iraq and Afghanistan over the last 15 years and doesn't have an ex PM named Tony Blair who himself confessed lying about weapons of mass destruction and is directly responsible for wiping out over 300.000 Iraqi civilians. So not a fair comparison really.


 No reasoning behind any of it though is there, this dickheads parents fled Libya and Ghaddafi, U.K overthrows Ghaddafi so parents can return to Libya, Son murders a load of kids in response. fu**ing mong that he was.

Not defending our foreign policy btw as it's a fu**ing joke, just saying there is no rational thought process behind these cu**s actions.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> We will agree to disagree.
> 
> So these people have come back from ISIS training, clearly the figures suggest they have and known, are roaming our streets??????
> 
> ...


 As you say brother, we will have to agree to disagree. As a parent, I would know if my son was going out of the country and would take an interest in where he was going, and why. Even a grown son who lives by himself. The fact that he is grown, maybe even married and living by himself would not stop me being involved in his life to some degree. I have a 40 year old, married son who has two kids and I know what he is doing, how the kids are, how his job is going, what his goals and plans are......it's called being a parent, which doesn't end at a particular age, not in caring, well-rounded people anyway. Nothing happens in a vaccum. The reason we catch terrorists is because they leave trails, friends, info, someone always knows.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> No reasoning behind any of it though is there, this dickheads parents fled Libya and Ghaddafi, U.K overthrows Ghaddafi so parents can return to Libya, Son murders a load of kids in response. fu**ing mong that he was.
> 
> Not defending our foreign policy btw as it's a fu**ing joke, just saying there is no rational thought process behind these cu**s actions.


 I don't like you or your ideas and values mate, but I don't have the balls to fight you on a level ground because I'm a cowardly little sh1t, so I will sneak up on your kid when he's not expecting it and bash him. Big man me, huh.

They're a bunch of fcuking cowards. Leave the U.K., leave the U.S. go to fcuking Iraq and fight, kill everybody you want.......but oh yeah, they fight back don't they? Second thought, stay in the evil countries that allow your freedom and comfortable lifestyle and murder innocents instead. FFS.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have you read the Old Testament? It's brutal.


 As a former Muslim I think it's fair to point out that while the majority of Christians view the Old Testament as a collection of stories, ALL Muslims, even the nice peaceful ones, consider the Quran to be the unchanged, unaltered, word of God that has been quoted word-for-word from God's voice, and must be followed to the letter forever, and cannot be superseded or overridden by any future amendments -- as it's the final word of God.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Seems like a stupid idea to bomb the Middle East and then allow anyone and everyone from the Middle East to come and live in the UK. But here we are.


 How else are they going to create the NWO do your research into agenda 21/30 they want the population down to 0.5billion. People should research these things 1 of the reasons I voted to leave the EU. They said David Ike was mad all because he was right.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Haven't read thread, imagine all agree its a disgustingly horrid act on innocent individuals, and my heart goes out those affected.

Quite convenient, however, that as labour is unexpectedly (everyone wrote them off ) and rapidly rising in popularity and normal people are waking up to reality and the snakes that are the conservatives, who have had perhaps one of the worst weeks in modern political history imo, this happens.

Everyones thoughts and attention is understandably on this now, which, by all accounts has taken the wind out of the sails of labours incredibly fast growing internet presecence and support (primarily social media which is of course not subject to the usual bias every other media outlet is subject to)

Factor in Murdoch's papers somehow trying to pin this on Corbyn (lol) with a nice headline front page spread to influence those without a brain.

Tin foil hats anyone?


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> As a former Muslim I think it's fair to point out that while the majority of Christians view the Old Testament as a collection of stories, ALL Muslims, even the nice peaceful ones, consider the Quran to be the unchanged, unaltered, word of God that has been quoted word-for-word from God's voice, and must be followed to the letter forever, and cannot be superseded or overridden by any future amendments -- as it's the final word of God.


 I could be talking out of turn here but what about the Hadith not sure on spelling hasn't got alterations to the Quran.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

My heart goes out to those that have lost, such an absolute crushing tragedy.... be safe those of you in the u.k....


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

tommolad said:


> You a Muslim? You wouldn't be glassing me at all. Pm me your number and location if your a hard man


 shut up you strange web fingered rat

Saying we should kill their children or have a civil war. Have a day off you retarded, ignorant massive c.unt!


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Devil said:


> Haven't read thread, imagine all agree its a disgustingly horrid act on innocent individuals, and my heart goes out those affected.
> 
> Quite convenient, however, that as labour is unexpectedly (everyone wrote them off ) and rapidly rising in popularity and normal people are waking up to reality and the snakes that are the conservatives, who have had perhaps one of the worst weeks in modern political history imo, this happens.
> 
> ...


 Had my own opinions of him before this thankyou.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Devil said:


> Haven't read thread, imagine all agree its a disgustingly horrid act on innocent individuals, and my heart goes out those affected.
> 
> Quite convenient, however, that as labour is unexpectedly (everyone wrote them off ) and rapidly rising in popularity and normal people are waking up to reality and the snakes that are the conservatives, who have had perhaps one of the worst weeks in modern political history imo, this happens.
> 
> ...


 The convenient timing for conservatives did spring to mind. Corbyn finally starting to seem electable whilst May wants to bring back fox hunt and bring in Dementia tax!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The average person in the UK seems content to have a large and growing Muslim population, so they must also get used to more gang rape and terrorism as time goes by. It's ok though, as long as well all say how bad terrorism is every time it happens and how sad it is that people died. That's the main thing.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

colarado red said:


> I could be talking out of turn here but what about the Hadith not sure on spelling hasn't got alterations to the Quran.


 ?


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

FFF said:


> shut up you strange web fingered rat
> 
> Saying we should kill their children or have a civil war. Have a day off you retarded, ignorant massive c.unt!


 Allright then if you say so. It's spineless sympathetic limp wristed ******* like you that land us in situations like this in the first place. People like you make our country a soft target for these lunatics.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> The average person in the UK seems content to have a large and growing Muslim population, so they must also get used to more gang rape and terrorism as time goes by. It's ok though, as long as well all say how bad terrorism is every time it happens and how sad it is that people died. That's the main thing.


 It's fine mate people are putting up profile pictures with Manchester and a heart in the corner, &n


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

tommolad said:


> Allright then if you say so. It's spineless sympathetic limp wristed ******* like you that land us in situations like this in the first place. People like you make our country a soft target for these lunatics.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

colarado red said:


> I could be talking out of turn here but what about the Hadith not sure on spelling hasn't got alterations to the Quran.


 Hadith are secondary because they are quotes and teachings from Muhammed and his friends and could be misquoted, etc. But the Quran is the word of Allah supposedly..


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> No reasoning behind any of it though is there, this dickheads parents fled Libya and Ghaddafi,* U.K overthrows Ghaddafi so parents can return to Libya*, Son murders a load of kids in response. fu**ing mong that he was.
> 
> Not defending our foreign policy btw as it's a fu**ing joke, just saying there is no rational thought process behind these cu**s actions.


 Libya has been completely devoid of law and order since the overthrow of Gaddafi . Pretty much every western country that had embassies there during Gaddafi era have since closed them down and withdrawn because the country is so unsafe. So I very much doubt if even anti Gaddafi exiles will be returning there any time soon.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/02/british-embassy-withdraws-libya-attacks-ambushes

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/26/us-closes-embassy-libya-militia-battles-tripoli

There's no coherent rationale for any of it mate. Not for the terrorists that mindlessly target innocents and not for our government that has mindlessly helped to destroy various countries. But until we start putting pressure on our government to withdraw from these ridiculous US led military campaigns the cycle is just going to continue.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

How has this thread got to 8 pages without being locked?! You pathetic c**nts are losing your touch!

Bring back @GCMAX


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> Libya has been completely devoid of law and order since the overthrow of Gaddafi . Pretty much every western country that had embassies there during Gaddafi era have since closed them down and withdrawn because the country is so unsafe. So I very much doubt if even anti Gaddafi exiles will be returning there any time soon.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/02/british-embassy-withdraws-libya-attacks-ambushes
> 
> ...


 Just what is currently being reported regarding his background, could be a load of rubbish.

I agree wholeheartedly with pulling out of all of the shite in the Middle East, although I'm not 100% it would stop all of these attacks. This guy was born and raised in Manchester, I just think there are some warped individuals who have latched onto an ideology that has given them some sense of belonging.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> No reasoning behind any of it though is there, this dickheads parents fled Libya and Ghaddafi, U.K overthrows Ghaddafi so parents can return to Libya, Son murders a load of kids in response. fu**ing mong that he was.
> 
> Not defending our foreign policy btw as it's a fu**ing joke, just saying there is no rational thought process behind these cu**s actions.


 No. There is no excuse either and im not a free for all tree hugger. I don't agree that ever free for all scumbag should be allowed to be here and live for nothing and i hope there is a hell and this cnut is on fire in it right now. Nothing condones what these evil twisted psychopaths are doing.

But i can't help think if we hadn't gone on the invasion rampage backing up the us in 2003 that there's a chance that none of this would be happening right now.

All im getting at is I just don't agree that taring everyone with the same brush for one person's action is acceptable because i was tared with the same brush back in 1997 and had to turn in a 357 Magnum and a cz 50 legally owned handgun and was threatened with violence and a 5 year prison term. all because of the actions of one man who didn't even carry out his act of evil in the same country.

Im also an Irish Catholic. Another stereotype i was tied with for a long time.

I don't like being blamed or tared with the same brush because of the actions of a few so I'm not doing it to someone else.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> How has this thread got to 8 pages without being locked?! You pathetic c**nts are losing your touch!
> 
> Bring back @GCMAX


 Is he still banned? This must have him chomping


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Is he still banned? This must have him chomping


 Can only assume as much. Haven't seen any new members with the same writing style.

And by writing style I mean hate propaganda.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone else get annoyed by cretins on Facebook changing their profile pics to include Manchester.

Self indulgent cu**s


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It's terrible, but my honest opinion is that you can't beat terrorism. You can marginalise it, engage with the moderates, attack the foreign support and funds, ruin them with informants and turn their own against them. That more or less worked in Northern Ireland , the IRA / UDA are still around just weak and not as supported.

But the Northern Ireland situation was simple compared to this s**t.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Poland has zero terrorist attacks. Poland has a zero immigration policy. I can't help but think there's a connection there.


 Bit rich poland having a zero immigration policy when 75% of their men are out immigranting the f**k out of western countries lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MrM said:


> It's terrible, but my honest opinion is that you can't beat terrorism. You can marginalise it, engage with the moderates, attack the foreign support and funds, ruin them with informants and turn their own against them. That more or less worked in Northern Ireland , the IRA / UDA are still around just weak and not as supported.
> 
> But the Northern Ireland situation was simple compared to this s**t.


 There's an obvious solution to this problem too. No Muslims allowed in Europe, no problems with Muslim terrorism, but no one in power wants to implement that. So now we have this crazy situation where we have a large Muslim immigrant population no one voted to have, and a growing terrorism, gang rape, problem.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Bit rich poland having a zero immigration policy when 75% of their men are out immigranting the f**k out of western countries lol


 They're not blowing anyone up so I'm not bothered to be honest. I have heard a vicious rumour they're buying all the tracksuits in Sports Direct before anyone has a chance though, sneaky [email protected]


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Terrible news for parents and families. Disgusting that although he was known nothing was done to stop it. There needs to be harsher punishement. If you're caught plotting terrorist activity. Prison for life. No bail.

As for the ignorance in this thread, most Muslims are not terrorists and condemn it. Some are fed up with the abuse they get daily from the media and locals.

Yes, certain areas and groups don't integrate. Yes there could be more done across the board.

Most of my close friends are muslim though. Not once have they done anything terroristy and are genuinely nice people who'll help whoever they can.

He'll. One year in London I was drunk, a girl I was with was stranded and drunk af in a dodgy area we'd no idea about. I tried to stop cab drivers and anyone to even get directions. White people didn't give a fvck. A Pakistani guy not only stopped, but gave me a lift to the area.

I could have been anyone. Robbed him.

There are bad eggs in all races.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Slagface said:


> Bit rich poland having a zero immigration policy when 75% of their men are out immigranting the f**k out of western countries lol


 Poland doesn't have a zero immigration policy. You have the same right to go and work there as Polish citizens do to come and work here. Until we leave the EU.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

It's nice to see the unity from the British public in the news.

Makes you proud to be British, not very often to see so many people stand united.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Why should I not be able to sleep? I'm as far against the bombing of people as anyone could possibly be. whether it's people falling victim to suicide bombers in the UK or people dying from bombs dropped out of planes thousands of miles away.
> 
> You're the one trying to stir up sht and incite hatred against an entire community.
> 
> I'm just stating the obvious. There was no issue in Europe with Islamic terrorism before we started dropping bombs in the middle east. as they say "war breeds war" "evil begets evil". I really don't see any end to this sht happening here until we un insert ourselves from wars in the middle east.


 You're excusing it. How many muslims do you know personally? You think there is no problem with Islamic communities across Europe? Islamic society is the living embodiment of all things anti-western. It subjugates women, sees homosexuality as an offence that can be punishable by death, conducts halal slaughter, asks its followers to see non-believers (*****) as second class citizens. Plenty of muslims in this country hate you for your beliefs and the colour of your skin.

Islam is the central core problem, it's not an innocent community like the liberal media and your kind like to portray because it gives you a dopamine rush when people tell you how great you are for being tolerant.

The meaning of Islam is submission - and it seems you have already succumbed to it.


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Absolutely disgusting inhuman act targeting a concert where kids are the target audience.

the same shitbags committing these vile acts who hate our country and way of life have been happily accepting the benefits our country hands out to them for years likely.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Henda929 said:


> Absolutely disgusting inhuman act targeting a concert where kids are the target audience.
> 
> the same shitbags committing these vile acts who hate our country and way of life have been happily accepting the benefits our country hands out to them for years likely.


 And those white british who are supposedly against terrorism yet happy to use oil that we killed millions of their people for, pay the corrupt politicians that benifited from our illegal invasions. They could kill 100,000 westerners and wouldnt be a touch of the hell and evil our western greed which we have plagued their countries with for decades.

The problem with a majority of british people is they are only concerned with whats on their doorstep and a victim is only a victim if theyre white. This place is full of fu**ing morons.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> And those white british who are supposedly against terrorism yet happy to use oil that we killed millions of their people for, pay the corrupt politicians that benifited from our illegal invasions. They could kill 100,000 westerners and wouldnt be a touch of the hell and evil our western greed which we have plagued their countries with for decades.
> 
> The problem with a majority of british people is they are only concerned with whats on their doorstep and a victim is only a victim if theyre white. This place is full of fu**ing morons.


 Sounds like you are condoning these acts!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Slagface said:


> And those white british who are supposedly against terrorism yet happy to use oil that we killed millions of their people for, pay the corrupt politicians that benifited from our illegal invasions. They could kill 100,000 westerners and wouldnt be a touch of the hell and evil our western greed which we have plagued their countries with for decades.
> 
> The problem with a majority of british people is they are only concerned with whats on their doorstep and a victim is only a victim if theyre white. This place is full of fu**ing morons.


 Foreign policy is shite. We get that. But how many of them fu**ing kids at that concert had anything to do with the Iraq invasion or the war in Afghanistan. The daft c**t that did it was from Manchester, a westerner, f**k all to do with oil or anything else. Stop trying to make excuses for the dog.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Slagface said:


> And those white british who are supposedly against terrorism yet happy to use oil that we killed millions of their people for, pay the corrupt politicians that benifited from our illegal invasions. They could kill 100,000 westerners and wouldnt be a touch of the hell and evil our western greed which we have plagued their countries with for decades.
> 
> The problem with a majority of british people is they are only concerned with whats on their doorstep and a victim is only a victim if theyre white. *This place is full of fu**ing morons. *


 You said it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Foreign policy is shite. We get that. But how many of them fu**ing kids at that concert had anything to do with the Iraq invasion or the war in Afghanistan. The daft c**t that did it was from Manchester, a westerner, f**k all to do with oil or anything else. Stop trying to make excuses for the dog.


 No need to insult dogs.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just had a little skim of the Holy Book again. I picked a chapter at random just to reacquaint myself



"There is no problem with Islam!"

:thumb


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Slagface said:


> And those white british who are supposedly against terrorism yet happy to use oil that we killed millions of their people for, pay the corrupt politicians that benifited from our illegal invasions. They could kill 100,000 westerners and wouldnt be a touch of the hell and evil our western greed which we have plagued their countries with for decades.
> 
> The problem with a majority of british people is they are only concerned with whats on their doorstep and a victim is only a victim if theyre white. This place is full of fu**ing morons.


 You are a class 1 pr**k, more than likely on the verge of being brain washed and committing a similar act of terrorism yourself. Absolute scum bag I'm ashamed you breathe the same air as me, Iv shot better than you, you terrorist sympathising low life scum


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i never get to see a muslim unless i order a curry ,in the past i have offered them a can of stella and a cigar as a tip and they always decline, ,i just dont get them, fckin load of boring freaks if you ask me ,also i would never go on holiday in a muslim country ever again they pretty much disgust me as a race as they leer over our women and kids,imo they dont belong in the west they have a lot of evolving to do first,imo just keep a few of them for sat nights as loyd grossman curries are fckin rank


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sway12 said:


> Just had a little skim of the Holy Book again. I picked a chapter at random just to reacquaint myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now find the bit that tells anyone to kill children at a pop concert.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Now find the bit that tells anyone to kill children at a pop concert.


 We in the West are ***** - the unbelievers. You just don't get it do you? We are all fair game to these complete nutcases. 'And indeed for the disbelievers is the punishment of the Fire'

It's either submit to Islam and follow the prophet, or face the punishment (hell)


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

vetran said:


> i never get to see a muslim unless i order a curry ,in the past i have offered them a can of stella and a cigar as a tip and they always decline, ,i just dont get them, fckin load of boring freaks if you ask me ,also i would never go on holiday in a muslim country ever again they pretty much disgust me as a race as they leer over our women and kids,imo they dont belong in the west they have a lot of evolving to do first,imo just keep a few of them for sat nights as loyd grossman curries are fckin rank


 But you'll give them your money for a curry. Offer them a cigar and a can of Stella, the next curry you ordered probably had some jizz in it. You paid for the privilege.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Foreign policy is shite. We get that. But how many of them fu**ing kids at that concert had anything to do with the Iraq invasion or the war in Afghanistan. The daft c**t that did it was from Manchester, a westerner, f**k all to do with oil or anything else. Stop trying to make excuses for the dog.


 Making excuses? Way to completely missunderstand.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> You are a class 1 pr**k, more than likely on the verge of being brain washed and committing a similar act of terrorism yourself. Absolute scum bag I'm ashamed you breathe the same air as me, Iv shot better than you, you terrorist sympathising low life scum


 Hahahahahahahaha. Have you put yourself in the moron category? Either way, youre firmly in it LOL


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

JonSon said:


> But you'll give them your money for a curry. Offer them a cigar and a can of Stella, the next curry you ordered *probably had some jizz in it*. You paid for the privilege.


 probably but still better than loyd grosman


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

vetran said:


> probably but still better than loyd grosman


 Just half racist then?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sounds like you are condoning these acts!


 Might wanna clean ya lug holes mate thats not even close to what iv said 

If the truth and facts sound like a defense thats not really my fault. I didnt make the wars or kill anyone.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Might wanna clean ya lug holes mate thats not even close to what iv said
> 
> If the truth and facts sound like a defense thats not really my fault.* I didnt make the wars or kill anyone. *


 My ears are clean

Yet you have plenty to say about it from your armchair!

If you think this is about oil then you are misinformed.....


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Might wanna clean ya lug holes mate thats not even close to what iv said
> 
> If the truth and facts sound like a defense thats not really my fault. I didnt make the wars or kill anyone.


 Yes but the wars have little to do with this melt, he was born and raised in this country.

What is the relevance of your truth and facts in this thread. Please clarify chap.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

View attachment IMG_3569.PNG


Didn't take long for the feminists to claim victimisation


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> My ears are clean
> 
> Yet you have plenty to say about it from your armchair!
> 
> If you think this is about oil then you are misinformed.....


 The wars in the middle east are about energy, resources, currency and the greater israel project. The point im trying to make is people only get up in arms when its white british getting killed, and those here most vocal about it wanting anynody muslim shipped out, banned or worse completely disregard what we have done over there which is the cause of mass immigration and asylum. And everyones replies to my comment are proving my point.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

They would still be doing this had we never ventured into Iraq/Afghan. From first hand experience we were making the country a better place,the locals hated the taliban and were absolutely s**t scared of them. All thats happened is they've branched out their terrorism to the western world. It's a way of life and to the brain washed Muslim lunatics they are carrying out the word of god. Kill em all


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

JonSon said:


> Just half racist then?


 i dont like germans either ,i love taking the piss out of them round the pool :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> The wars in the middle east are about energy, resources, currency and the greater israel project. The point im trying to make is people only get up in arms when its white british getting killed, and those here most vocal about it wanting anynody muslim shipped out, banned or worse completely disregard what we have done over there which is the cause of mass immigration and asylum. And everyones replies to my comment are proving my point.


 They seek asylum from their own oppressive barbaric regimes.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> View attachment 142263
> 
> 
> Didn't take long for the feminists to claim victimisation


 Brianna Wu is a divvy


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yes but the wars have little to with this melt, he was born and raised in this country.
> 
> What is the relevance of your truth and facts in this thread. Please clarify chap.


 Because this thread is mostly, as expected, full of ignorant halfwits spouting anti muslim shite, talking asif butter doesnt melt in our mouths and all muslims need to be shot or sent home. When in actual fact, more lives would be saved if westerners were banned from muslim contries.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> The wars in the middle east are about energy, resources, currency and the greater israel project. The point im trying to make is people only get up in arms when its white british getting killed, and those here most vocal about it wanting anynody muslim shipped out, banned or worse completely disregard what we have done over there which is the cause of mass immigration and asylum. And everyones replies to my comment are proving my point.


 we got loads of oil from Afghanistan,Iraq yes has oil and Syria was nothing to do with us ,so dont get your point


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Slagface said:


> The wars in the middle east are about energy, resources, currency and the greater israel project. The point im trying to make is people only get up in arms when its white british getting killed, and those here most vocal about it wanting anynody muslim shipped out, banned or worse completely disregard what we have done over there which is the cause of mass immigration and asylum. And everyones replies to my comment are proving my point.


 Vast swathes of Middle Eastern Islamic societies follow *Wahhabist *Islam - you know what that is, right? Loosely put - it's taking the word of the Prophet as absolute law. Regardless of Western intervention - these people view unbelievers as foolish, misguided and fit for punishment (that's you too - unless you are a Muslim). Whatever you want to pin on the US/UK in terms of military action we've taken - there was always a huge problem with Islam in the middle east. It dates back to the days of the marauding Ottoman empire.

You're ideal cannon fodder - you will swallow anything the left tells you.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sway12 said:


> We in the West are ***** - the unbelievers. You just don't get it do you? We are all fair game to these complete nutcases. 'And indeed for the disbelievers is the punishment of the Fire'
> 
> It's either submit to Islam and follow the prophet, or face the punishment (hell)


 Nutcases. Exactly.

Catholicism does a pretty good line in pushing following its God or going to hell I think.

If you consider what proportion of Muslims go around blowing things up I think it's reasonable to assume the problem isn't simply what is written in an ancient book.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> They would still be doing this had we never ventured into Iraq/Afghan. From first hand experience we were making the country a better place,the locals hated the taliban and were absolutely s**t scared of them. All thats happened is they've branched out their terrorism to the western world. It's a way of life and to the brain washed Muslim lunatics they are carrying out the word of god. Kill em all


 Can we just clarify, you are expecting people to trust your judgement when you say "kill all muslims". And this ladies and gentlemen is the type 'protecting yoir country' lmao


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> They seek asylum from their own oppressive barbaric regimes.


 The barbaric regimes which israel used us for to help create? Everything there is going to plan font be fooled mate. You wont get the real picture from any mainstream news sources, gotta dig deeper for the real answers im afraid. I would try and be more specific but iv done this debate so many times im bloody bored of it. Im just here to rustle jimmies now


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Did I say kill all muslims? Nowhere did I say that, what country are you in or from? Your not from England as you've just said protecting your country so where abouts are you? I'll be looking out for you on the evening news wearing a back pack full of rusty nails and an ied sweating like a Muslim in a sausage factory


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dan71 said:


> we got loads of oil from Afghanistan,Iraq yes has oil and Syria was nothing to do with us ,so dont get your point


 Syria is a large part of the greater israel project so has everything to do with us unfortunately.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> Did I say kill all muslims? Nowhere did I say that, what country are you in or from? Your not from England as you've just said protecting your country so where abouts are you? I'll be looking out for you on the evening news wearing a back pack full of rusty nails and an ied sweating like a Muslim in a sausage factory


 Im not from england? Lol im a white british skinhead you stupid, ignorant, uneducated piece of s**t.

And I quote "kill em all". Its not my fault youre an illiterate f**k


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Nutcases. Exactly.
> 
> Catholicism does a pretty good line in pushing following its God or going to hell I think.
> 
> If you consider what proportion of Muslims go around blowing things up I think it's reasonable to assume the problem isn't simply what is written in an ancient book.


 https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/apr/11/british-muslims-strong-sense-of-belonging-poll-homosexuality-sharia-law

^^ That's a huge proportion of British Muslims. Nearly a quarter believe in the idea of Sharia Law being enforced in Britain.

*Catholics are not responsible for Manchester, for Nice, for Cologne, for Berlin, for the Bataclan massacre in Paris, for the Brussels attacks, 9/11, Westminster, the Mumbai massacre in 2008, the Glasgow attack, the Orlando Pulse nightclub attack, the Charlie Hebdo killings.*

Had enough yet?

No? Ok - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Islamist_terrorist_attacks


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Can we just clarify, you are expecting people to trust your judgement when you say "kill all muslims". And this ladies and gentlemen is the type 'protecting yoir country' lmao


 I'd never claim to be the most intelligent human being alive but I do my job with pride and believe me when the leash is let loose you need a savage dog to get the job done properly. You sit behind your keyboard leave the work to us real men who fight face to face with honour and pride


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Im not from england? Lol im a white british skinhead you stupid, ignorant, uneducated piece of s**t.


 Are you f**k


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> I'd never claim to be the most intelligent human being alive but I do my job with pride and believe me when the leash is let loose you need a savage dog to get the job done properly. You sit behind your keyboard leave the work to us real men who fight face to face with honour and pride


 You are proud of doing the zionist, politicians and bankers dirty work? Thats exactly the problem lol. Go and climb into a hole


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> Are you f**k


 See. fu**ing clueless.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> *How has this thread got to 8 pages without being locked?!* You pathetic c**nts are losing your touch!
> 
> Bring back @GCMAX


 the mod team are on a night out in blackpool ,infractions will prob be dealt out first thing in the morning


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sway12 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/apr/11/british-muslims-strong-sense-of-belonging-poll-homosexuality-sharia-law
> 
> ^^ That's a huge proportion of British Muslims. Nearly a quarter believe in the idea of Sharia Law being enforced in Britain.
> 
> ...


 On the other hand the western world are happy to impose our values and laws and democracy onto countries that never asked for it.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Slagface said:


> You are proud of doing the zionist, politicians and bankers dirty work? Thats exactly the problem lol. Go and climb into a hole


 Iv just climbed out of your mum


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> Iv just climbed out of your mum


 This is what happens when you enlist from deprived areas. We get people like you.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Holy thread derailment :lol:

I'm wondering if the mod team were at the concert

Too soon?


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Slagface said:


> On the other hand the western world are happy to impose our values and laws and democracy onto countries that never asked for it.


 Apologist cuckold. You make me utterly sick


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Holy thread derailment :lol:
> 
> I'm wondering if the mod team were at the concert
> 
> Too soon?


 Its never too soon


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> You are proud of doing the zionist, politicians and bankers dirty work? Thats exactly the problem lol. Go and climb into a hole


 The Zionists has you call them have supposedly been doing this in every war from American revolution,Waterloo,American civil,first and second world war etc etc that conspiracy has been doing the rounds for hundreds of years or more and that is all it is a conspiracy theory


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dan71 said:


> The Zionists has you call them have supposedly been doing this in every war from American revolution,Waterloo,American civil,first and second world war etc etc that conspiracy has been doing the rounds for hundreds of years or more and that is all it is a conspiracy theory


 You are god damn right its a conspiracy.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a shame that this thread has completely lost it and hopefully the mods will do what they have to do.

May those innocents who lost their lives in such a cowardly provoked massacre, rest in peace forever.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

vetran said:


> i dont like germans either ,i love taking the piss out of them round the pool :thumbup1:


 You truly are an ambassador bro, a standout example of Britain's finest. Mild mannered, moderate, tolerant, understanding and dignified. I absolutely cannot understand why people have bad opinions of us?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sway12 said:


> Vast swathes of Middle Eastern Islamic societies follow *Wahhabist *Islam - you know what that is, right? Loosely put - it's taking the word of the Prophet as absolute law. Regardless of Western intervention - these people view unbelievers as foolish, misguided and fit for punishment (that's you too - unless you are a Muslim). Whatever you want to pin on the US/UK in terms of military action we've taken - there was always a huge problem with Islam in the middle east. It dates back to the days of the marauding Ottoman empire.
> 
> You're ideal cannon fodder - you will swallow anything the left tells you.


 Its not a case of left or right. Facts are facts. By all means get yours from the sun and daily express, britain first are another class right wing source of information.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

It's strange, you can sit next to someone on a bus or train, or sit suppin a beer next to him in a pub, even live next door to him or work next to him day after day and never know what he thinks or feels about something because you don't ask, and he don't tell.

Give a guy a little anonymity on a body building website and not only will he tell you what he feels, he will cuss you out and threaten you violence if you disagree with him. Tomorrow though, you will be riding next to him on the bus all quiet and peaceful again - none the wiser.

Shame the thread went a bit south though.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/10979649795/videos/10155840710659796/


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

tommolad said:


> They would still be doing this had we never ventured into Iraq/Afghan. From first hand experience we were making the country a better place,the locals hated the taliban and were absolutely s**t scared of them. All thats happened is they've branched out their terrorism to the western world. It's a way of life and to the brain washed Muslim lunatics they are carrying out the word of god. Kill em all


 Aww come off it man. Did you buy into all that hearts and minds s**t. Why did we invade Iraq because there was WMD's? Well that's a lie! Why did we invade Afghan because apparently Tim osman was behind 9/11 terror attacks when we know that's a lie just as much as the seals so called killed him in Pakistan and buried him at sea. Do you believe the west are trying to out Assad because he is evil? Yet prior to 2009 you can't find one bad thing about him online the people love him.

You play the hero card because you've got a OSM from doing a couple of yours well so what. I've the same medals and I don't give a s**t about them because I'm educated enough now to see it's the zionists and Saudis who pull the strings and America and us to a lesser extend are their wee terriers carrying out he dirty work. War on terror is the war on drugs wake up son

ill tell you why they hate us and want to bomb us because all we do is invade their country, drone strike women and children, steal their resources and instal puppet dictators.

Do do yourself a favour and find out how much herion has risen post Afghan invasion and you'll see how much money the American gov are making


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Aww come off it man. Did you buy into all that hearts and minds s**t. Why did we invade Iraq because there was WMD's? Well that's a lie! Why did we invade Afghan because apparently Tim osman was behind 9/11 terror attacks when we know that's a lie just as much as the seals so called killed him in Pakistan and buried him at sea. Do you believe the west are trying to out Assad because he is evil? Yet prior to 2009 you can't find one bad thing about him online the people love him.
> 
> You play the hero card because you've got a OSM from doing a couple of yours well so what. I've the same medals and I don't give a s**t about them because I'm educated enough now to see it's the zionists and Saudis who pull the strings and America and us to a lesser extend are their wee terriers carrying out he dirty work. War on terror is the war on drugs wake up son
> 
> ...


 your lack of intelligence is astounding,keep wearing the tin foil hats


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

7/7 attackers born and raised in Leeds

Westminster attacker born in Kent

Manchester arena attacker university dropout born raised in Manchester

Whilst I agree our foreign policy is shite, there is more to it than just that. Ain't one of these cu**s lost a wife or daughter to a drone strike.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> It's strange, you can sit next to someone on a bus or train, or sit suppin a beer next to him in a pub, even live next door to him or work next to him day after day and never know what he thinks or feels about something because you don't ask, and he don't tell.
> 
> Give a guy a little anonymity on a body building website and not only will he tell you what he feels, he will cuss you out and threaten you violence if you disagree with him. Tomorrow though, you will be riding next to him on the bus all quiet and peaceful again - none the wiser.
> 
> Shame the thread went a bit south though.


 I think very few on here lift let alone work.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

vetran said:


> the mod team are on a night out in blackpool ,infractions will prob be dealt out first thing in the morning


 Thought they were down the printers collecting the t shirts...?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

There's some really intelligent guys on this forum..it's a shame that at times on subjects like these u turn Into cat fighting girls...sigh


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sway12 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/apr/11/british-muslims-strong-sense-of-belonging-poll-homosexuality-sharia-law
> 
> ^^ That's a huge proportion of British Muslims. Nearly a quarter believe in the idea of Sharia Law being enforced in Britain.
> 
> ...


 To be clear, none of that contradicts my post that you quoted. I am not going to debate this issue further though.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone else get annoyed by cretins on Facebook changing their profile pics to include Manchester.
> 
> Self indulgent cu**s


 I think social media on the whole is pretty self indulgent if you people know who you are.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> your lack of intelligence is astounding,keep wearing the tin foil hats


 Says someone who has never had their boots in Afghan, Iraq or lybia soil yet I have. My grammar may not be perfect heck its far from it but I know enough to see our Govt are corrupt. Seriously don't tell me you believe bin lid carried out the 9/11 attacks and that seals killed him and buried him at sea.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Says someone who has never had their boots in Afghan, Iraq or lybia soil yet I have. My grammar may not be perfect heck its far from it but I know enough to see our Govt are corrupt. Seriously don't tell me you believe bin lid carried out the 9/11 attacks and that seals killed him and buried him at sea.


 Is Bin Lid still out there or does the US have him for some waterboarding or whatever else they may wish to do?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is Bin Lid still out there or does the US have him for some waterboarding or whatever else they may wish to do?


 Tricky got him in his shed


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

If this was a Muslim problem we would all be f**ked or dead already. Can you not even comprehend how small the ratio of "muslims" that commit terroist acts are.

This is a problem with seriously depraved, sick and f**ked up people using the GUISE of religion as a reason for their behaviour.

But go on, most of you, keep enhancing and supporting the divide between people and 99.98% of muslims. I'm sure it wont push more towards extremism and make this problem increasingly worse (which is exactly what extremist/terrorist groups want - and it's working).


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is Bin Lid still out there or does the US have him for some waterboarding or whatever else they may wish to do?


 They wouldn't need to waterborad their buddy Tim he has been on the pay roll for years I'm pretty sure over a cup of chai tea he would willing pass whatever intel he had for a few shackles. Jokes aside I say he may of died from ill health years ago and it was just good timing for Obama to make it look like he had a big score before election. What's true and what's not we won't knownanyway but one thing for sure if we need out of the Middle East putting our nose in others business. America uses the term collateral damage far too loosely. I've seen so many times people in the wrong place at the wrong time being tuned into red mist yet they justify it by possibly taking out one or two players.

Working on the Medical emergency response team flying in to pick up Wonded combatants, civilians and insurgents made me realise the madness of the war on drugs.

We would be on the back of the CH47 in flight to pick up whoever we get the shout to get. It would come over our comms it was multiple casualties all local nationals for example, so our accompanying two attack helicopters would lay down covering fire for us to touch down get the casualties on board and treat them on the fight back to camp where the role one hospital was. Not a whole pile we can do for several Afghan girls under 8 years old riddled with lead.

Like wise being on the ground watching some brain dead private unload his lmg belts in the general direction of a likely enemy position whilst taking out Young girls and boys trying to heard their goats. It's no wonder they hate us.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Like wise being on the ground watching some brain dead private unload his lmg belts in the general direction of a likely enemy position whilst taking out Young girls and boys trying to heard their goats. It's no wonder they hate us.


 Aslong as the goats were unharmed they won't mind


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Says someone who has never had their boots in Afghan, Iraq or lybia soil yet I have. My grammar may not be perfect heck its far from it but I know enough to see our Govt are corrupt. Seriously don't tell me you believe bin lid carried out the 9/11 attacks and that seals killed him and buried him at sea.


 And I don't believe you have either,but let's get this right those poor kids died because we invaded Afghanistan for its heroin ? really,Iraq for its oil ? even though USA has large oil reserves and there would be far easier choices like Venezuela,Syria came because of a drought which caused millions of people to head to central places and a lack of resources and religious divides caused a civil war, but i am sure it was the jews who caused the drought .Nothing excuses what these sick people do


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Has this been posted? I like tommy robinson, he's come a long way


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dan71 said:


> And I don't believe you have either,but let's get this right those poor kids died because we invaded Afghanistan for its heroin ? really,Iraq for its oil ? even though USA has large oil reserves and there would be far easier choices like Venezuela,Syria came because of a drought which caused millions of people to head to central places and a lack of resources and religious divides caused a civil war, but i am sure it was the jews who caused the drought .Nothing excuses what these sick people do


 dont believe me if you want. My operational service medals with my rank name and service number 30013XXX on them prove where I've been as do the photos and stories I've have along with them.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

JohnDoe said:


> Has this been posted? I like tommy robinson, he's come a long way


 He may make a lot of sense and did hit the nail on the head with a few statements but he needs to calm down. Comes across as a ranting nutter. People see that and then dismiss the message


----------



## JohnDoe (Apr 16, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> He may make a lot of sense and did hit the nail on the head with a few statements but he needs to calm down. Comes across as a ranting nutter. People see that and then dismiss the message


 Just passionate, he does get emotional a lot of the time in these clips, but its understandable in regards to the life he has lived. Anyone with half a brain cell will get the message regardless of the delivery.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> He may make a lot of sense and did hit the nail on the head with a few statements but he needs to calm down. Comes across as a ranting nutter. People see that and then dismiss the message


 And his followers always commenting your typical goat fu**ing racist crap which discredits him further


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> He may make a lot of sense and did hit the nail on the head with a few statements but he needs to calm down. Comes across as a ranting nutter. People see that and then dismiss the message


 its frustration, as he keeps telling the truth and hitting a brick wall because of the abuse he gets and left wing idiots everywhere.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Devil said:


> If this was a Muslim problem we would all be f**ked or dead already. Can you not even comprehend how small the ratio of "muslims" that commit terroist acts are.
> 
> This is a problem with seriously depraved, sick and f**ked up people using the GUISE of religion as a reason for their behaviour.
> 
> But go on, most of you, keep enhancing and supporting the divide between people and 99.98% of muslims. I'm sure it wont push more towards extremism and make this problem increasingly worse (which is exactly what extremist/terrorist groups want - and it's working).


 Its not what the extremists want that matters, its the elites that benefit most from the divide.

Why do our government let in infinate amounts of immigrants when the british majority are against it?

Why would hate groups be allowed to march the streets with the protection of the police?

Why is our health service and alot of our benefits system open for all when our people are against it?

Why are crimes by muslims seen to be hushed up (just seen to be, its a short term act to rile people up) before exploding over the media?

Because all of this causes the indigenous white british ****tard to resent and even hate muslims and immigrants. This means they can go to muslim countries and blow up kids and rob them blind with our support and blinde eyes turned. Its such an obvious display of propaganda but like I said before, the average brit is a fu**ing retard.

Derp de derp!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Its not what the extremists want that matters, its the elites that benefit most from the divide.
> 
> Why do our government let in infinate amounts of immigrants when the british majority are against it?
> 
> ...


 some truth to this, however they dont need to f**k the country up for us to hate them, just walking round a heavily Muslim area is enough to hate their culture and religion


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

We really need the greater Muslim community to take the lead &/or a very proactive part in weeding out people within their communities who have become, are being, or are at risk from becoming extremists. In addition obviously to the people peddling this hate in the first place. As mentioned before I simply refuse to believe that those around this coward and his associates knew nothing of their beliefs, if not their plans. It really is a shame that the larger community, other than the usual a public condemnation before moving on to the default setting of playing the victim, really don't seem to have the will do do much more. There are obviously cases where tip offs have been made and these will be highlighted by liberals but as is evident it's simply not enough. Perhaps we do need to start shutting down mosques, taking away freedoms, refusing re-entry into the country, banning burkhas. If the greater Muslim community won't act to destroy this cancer growing in the heart of their religion simply because it's the right thing to do as a decent member of the human race, then perhaps they'll finally be motivated when it becomes a case of saving their own neck.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Seems like a stupid idea to bomb the Middle East and then allow anyone and everyone from the Middle East to come and live in the UK. But here we are.


 Then i think the solution to the problem is pretty simple.

Round up all the hundreds of parasites who are on the terrorist watch list and boot them the fck out the country. And i couldn't give a toss if they were born here or not


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Then i think the solution to the problem is pretty simple.
> 
> Round up all the hundreds of parasites who are on the terrorist watch list and boot them the fck out the country. And i couldn't give a toss if they were born here or not


 Nice idea.

But, Theresa May was the Home Secretary for 6 years before she was Prime Minister. She didn't do fvck all about it then, doubt she will do fvck all now!!

And there's 3500 extremists in the U.K. (that they know of).

Still, here's hoping.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Nice idea.
> 
> But, Theresa May was the Home Secretary for 6 years before she was Prime Minister. She didn't do fvck all about it then, doubt she will do fvck all now!!
> 
> ...


 Oh i know they won't. I wouldn't expect a disorganisation of spinless greedy evil bullying cowards like government in this country to do anything of the sort.

Ive been aware for a while They don't care about criminals or terrorists. It's just the law abiding people they absolutely hate.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> some truth to this, however they dont need to f**k the country up for us to hate them, just walking round a heavily Muslim area is enough to hate their culture and religion


 Whats interesting is that when iv been to muslim countries they are nice, friendly, accommodating. Would do anything for you. Our ghetto muslim communities are a far cry from an actual real muslim community. I think its just the british in them thats causing them to be ****wits over here. Theres no other explaination.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Nutcases. Exactly.
> 
> Catholicism does a pretty good line in pushing following its God or going to hell I think.
> 
> If you consider what proportion of Muslims go around blowing things up I think it's reasonable to assume the problem isn't simply what is written in an ancient book.


 I believe the polls suggest something like 13% of Muslims support suicide bombing. That's about 200 million people.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Whats interesting is that when iv been to muslim countries they are nice, friendly, accommodating. Would do anything for you. Our ghetto muslim communities are a far cry from an actual real muslim community. I think its just the british in them thats causing them to be ****wits over here. Theres no other explaination.


 Slagging the British and condoning the terror attack! Your doing well.

I take it you yourself are Muslim?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

delete... quoted wrong person


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> We really need the greater Muslim community to take the lead &/or a very proactive part in weeding out people within their communities who have become, are being, or are at risk from becoming extremists. In addition obviously to the people peddling this hate in the first place. As mentioned before I simply refuse to believe that those around this coward and his associates knew nothing of their beliefs, if not their plans. It really is a shame that the larger community, other than the usual a public condemnation before moving on to the default setting of playing the victim, really don't seem to have the will do do much more. There are obviously cases where tip offs have been made and these will be highlighted by liberals but as is evident it's simply not enough. Perhaps we do need to start shutting down mosques, taking away freedoms, refusing re-entry into the country, banning burkhas. If the greater Muslim community won't act to destroy this cancer growing in the heart of their religion simply because it's the right thing to do as a decent member of the human race, then perhaps they'll finally be motivated when it becomes a case of saving their own neck.


 So does that apply to the family, friends,neighbours and associates of right wing extremists/terrorists as well? I guess in that case the police should have arrested Thomas Mair's mother and neighbours for withholding information about his murderous intentions then, maybe if we started banning mini skirts and beer bellies that would encourage people to come forward with information relating to Neo Nazis.

The security services have prevented 13 terror plots since 2013, how do you imagine they've done that? its all intelligence led, and that intelligence comes from the communities that the potential terrorists reside in. If we go your route that'll be a sure way to put a swift end to any cooperation and to push people to the fringes.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do those people want to immigrate to western nations ?
Why do some individuals seek to "punish" the west anyways?

Is it maybe because we are in their nations already?
Blowing up stuff? Creating chaos?

We know the UK has been involved in most of the conflicts in the Middle East for the last several decades. In fact, it goes back centuries...

Why not attack the real source of the problem? The policy of invading other nations then turning around and acting upset when a very small minor attack is made in response?? Tens of thousands die in the wars in their nations, their cities are leveled and turned to rubble.

How many of their babies died? Did you cry then? Or were you supporting that war all along?

It's too late now isn't it? We (western nations) destroyed their nations. Now they have no where to go.
All these problems are our own damn fault. Whining about immigration policy is a mindless joke.


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Slagging the British and condoning the terror attack! Your doing well.
> 
> I take it you yourself are Muslim?


 He was probably converted in prison. Or when he visited one of the Muslim countries he talks about


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Slagging the British and condoning the terror attack! Your doing well.
> 
> I take it you yourself are Muslim?


 Please show me where iv condoned any terror attack. Adding 2 and 2 and getting 40 there buddy. Like f**k am I muslim. Im just not a gumbo.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

tommolad said:


> He was probably converted in prison. Or when he visited one of the Muslim countries he talks about


 You said youd been to muslim countries aswell? Only difference was I wasnt there to kill women and children.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

oz72 said:


> Why do those people want to immigrate to western nations ?
> Why do some individuals seek to "punish" the west anyways?
> 
> Is it maybe because we are in their nations already?
> ...


 Careful mate talking sense makes you a muslim terrorist convert on here.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Please show me where iv condoned any terror attack. Adding 2 and 2 and getting 40 there buddy. Like f**k am I muslim. Im just not a gumbo.


 I'm not pointing any fingers mate just reading between the lines...I could well be coming up with 40. Its just the way some of your posts read.

I don't follow you with the Gumbo remark matey. Are you of Muslim faith?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not pointing any fingers mate just reading between the lines...I could well be coming up with 40. Its just the way some of your posts read.
> 
> I don't follow you with the Gumbo remark matey. Are you of Muslim faith?


 No im white british born and bread atheist. Im against all religion. Religious people are slow, about as slow as the anti muslim brigade that cannot accept or understand the fact that we have done to them is worse than what they have done to us. That is pure unarguable fact, and pointing out facts doesnt make me a muslim, doesnt make a sympathiser, doesnt mean I condone any actions on either side. Those that speak loudly about how evil all muslims are because of what some of them do are also the ones who support the invasions of their countries. A gumbo is one of those people that cannot see the hypocrisy of the above.

I have not even stated my own views or oppinions in this thread because they dont matter. All iv done is point out some truths to make people think. But as usual my british bretherin are incapable of unbias conversation and resort to the usual mind numbing derp de derp. Because again, most brits are fu**ing retards. Hard pill to swallow I agree.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> So does that apply to the family, friends,neighbours and associates of right wing extremists/terrorists as well? I guess in that case the police should have arrested Thomas Mair's mother and neighbours for withholding information about his murderous intentions then, maybe if we started banning mini skirts and beer bellies that would encourage people to come forward with information relating to Neo Nazis.
> 
> The security services have prevented 13 terror plots since 2013, how do you imagine they've done that? its all intelligence led, and that intelligence comes from the communities that the potential terrorists reside in. If we go your route that'll be a sure way to put a swift end to any cooperation and to push people to the fringes.


 So what would you suggest then? because the current MO of changing FB profiles, quoting 'love not hate', 'we are stronger than ever' 'religion of peace' and other meaningless claptrap, hand wringing, temporarily boosting security, holding minutes silence etc, don't seem to be doing much to tackle the problem to be honest.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tomahawk said:


> I believe the polls suggest something like 13% of Muslims support suicide bombing. That's about 200 million people.


 There's obviously a huge difference between saying you support terror attacks and carrying them out - I referred to the latter. If true I'll admit that statistic would be rather worrying, although I'm a bit sceptical that it is. Mostly as I'm not really sure how anyone could go about conducting a representative survey to cover the views of all the Muslims in the world?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

oz72 said:


> Why do those people want to immigrate to western nations ?
> Why do some individuals seek to "punish" the west anyways?
> 
> Is it maybe because we are in their nations already?
> ...


 The mong cu**s aren't immigrants. They were born and raised in Britain.

They are most likely just resentful virgins.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> No im white british born and bread atheist. Im against all religion. Religious people are slow, about as slow as the anti muslim brigade that cannot accept or understand the fact that we have done to them is worse than what they have done to us. That is pure unarguable fact, and pointing out facts doesnt make me a muslim, doesnt make a sympathiser, doesnt mean I condone any actions on either side. Those that speak loudly about how evil all muslims are because of what some of them do are also the ones who support the invasions of their countries. A gumbo is one of those people that cannot see the hypocrisy of the above.
> 
> I have not even stated my own views or oppinions in this thread because they dont matter. All iv done is point out some truths to make people think. But as usual my british bretherin are uncapable of unbias conversation and resort to the usual mind numbing derp de derp. Because again, most brits are fu**ing retards. Hard pill to swallow I agree.


 Meltdown









Chill... I only asked...

The guy who detonated the bomb was "*British" Living in a civilised affluent part of the world*. Faith/religion has no ethnic or genetic preference. If your an easily lead, gullible and of weak mind then that's what you are! This was a faith terror attack.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Meltdown
> 
> 
> View attachment 142273
> ...


 I am perfectly chill. Its not me calling for muslim children to be blown to bits, youre mistaking me for tommolad our very own british army hero.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.therebel.media/tommy_robinson_first_justice_for_chelsey_march_was_just_the_start

June 10th. Sunderland. Protest against the subhuman Muslim filth that is raping our beautiful little girls and killing our children.

Ive never been on a protest before and I live near London but fuxk it lads I'm there.

All us proud men of all races - white, black, Hindu, Sikh - need to man the f**k up.

No more of this s**t.

f**k these cu**s. We need to rise up. These people are not English and they need to be driven out.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

I think both sides of this argument need to concede the other side does have some points.

The liberals, going on about we need to love everyone and its not islams fault. Need to accept, there are problems with muslims integrating into British society, you just need to visit places like Bradistan. There is large groups of muslims, that have no intention of integrating. You may as well be in Pakistan when you're in certain areas. Also Islam, is not such the peaceful religion, they make out to be. The overwhelmingly large majority are but Islamic terrorism isn't a new thing, the Sunni's and Shai's have been blowing each other up for years, over some bollocks about some prophet, killed there prophet or some such silly nonsense.

Then on the other side, they need to accept, it's our fault, we've brought this kind of extremism to our shores. If someone bombed your friends wedding, killing all your friends and family just because the US, had some intelligence a high value target, was probably going to attend. You probably want to seek retribution, that's nothing to do with religion, that's human nature.

If we stopped going on air strike recruiting missions in iraq and syria etc, there would be a lot less people willing to blow us up.

Or if we really want a military intervention, blow the s**t, out of Saudi arabia, that would stop most of it.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> So what would you suggest then? because the current MO of changing FB profiles, quoting 'love not hate', 'we are stronger than ever' 'religion of peace' and other meaningless claptrap, hand wringing, temporarily boosting security, holding minutes silence etc, don't seem to be doing much to tackle the problem to be honest.


 Foreign policy definitely needs to be re-evaluated IMO, we cannot go too far down the road of curtailing freedoms much more than we already have without morphing into something approaching a police state. If we want to remain a free society we must adopt a more humane and just foreign policy.

The current situation is direct blowback from the invasion of Iraq (and to a lesser extent the Libyan intervention), we withdrew from there years ago but we left behind an unstable,divided and volatile country,you cannot invade a sovereign nation kill hundreds of thousands of innocent civilians, leave a bloody mess behind and expect to walk away smelling of roses, call it Blair's folly if you will but we are where we are now and the only 2 viable options I can see that will restore any kind of semblance of normality are 1) putting an end to our interventions in foreign nations, or 2) turning into a totalitarian police state and having our freedoms curtailed to a very large extent.

We've had 16 years of the "war on terror" we face a higher threat now than we did when we started, its time for a rethink


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Denied said:


> I think both sides of this argument need to concede the other side does have some points.
> 
> The liberals, going on about we need to love everyone and its not islams fault. Need to accept, there are problems with muslims integrating into British society, you just need to visit places like Bradistan. There is large groups of muslims, that have no intention of integrating. You may as well be in Pakistan when you're in certain areas. Also Islam, is not such the peaceful religion, they make out to be. The overwhelmingly large majority are but Islamic terrorism isn't a new thing, the Sunni's and Shai's have been blowing each other up for years, over some bollocks about some prophet, killed there prophet or some such silly nonsense.
> 
> ...


 A load of truth. Good post.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Foreign policy definitely needs to be re-evaluated IMO, we cannot go too far down the road of curtailing freedoms much more than we already have without morphing into something approaching a police state. If we want to remain a free society we must adopt a more humane and just foreign policy.
> 
> The current situation is direct blowback from the invasion of Iraq (and to a lesser extent the Libyan intervention), we withdrew from there years ago but we left behind an unstable,divided and volatile country,you cannot invade a sovereign nation kill hundreds of thousands of innocent civilians, leave a bloody mess behind and expect to walk away smelling of roses, call it Blair's folly if you will but we are where we are now and the only 2 viable options I can see that will restore any kind of semblance of normality are 1) putting an end to our interventions in foreign nations, or 2) turning into a totalitarian police state and having our freedoms curtailed to a very large extent.
> 
> We've had 16 years of the "war on terror" we face a higher threat now than we did when we started, its time for a rethink


 Bullsh1t. The police and government need to come down hard on any and all Muslims who show signs of supporting terrorism. That's not a police state, that's common sense. It won't affect the average person whatsoever because the average person won't be involved with anything that is linked to Islamic terrorism. Stop trying to scaremonger into making people think that if you come down hard on Islamic terrorism you're coming down hard on everyone. Last time I checked there wasn't a single non-Muslim being watched by the police for suspected terrorist activity. We know your agenda, and it's pro-immigration no matter the human cost.

I like the way you placed no blame at all on the perpetrators of the terrorism themselves. Very sneaky and dishonest of you.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but if I ride on a subway train in England and speak out loud about black people, using the "N" word, I can get arrested or prosecuted, but if I protest in the streets and scream how non-Muslims are evil and will go to hell, and that anyone who says something, or draws a picture that offends Islam or Muslims should be beheaded, nothing will happen?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but if I ride on a subway train in England and speak out loud about black people, using the "N" word, I can get arrested or prosecuted, but if I protest in the streets and scream how non-Muslims are evil and will go to hell, and that anyone who says something, or draws a picture that offends Islam or Muslims should be beheaded, nothing will happen?


 Pretty much. Racism only works the one way..


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but if I ride on a subway train in England and speak out loud about black people, using the "N" word, I can get arrested or prosecuted, but if I protest in the streets and scream how non-Muslims are evil and will go to hell, and that anyone who says something, or draws a picture that offends Islam or Muslims should be beheaded, nothing will happen?


 If you are ethnic you will be given massive leeway and extra freedoms. The left paints working class whites as the perpetrators of hatred, you can think Liberalism (which is basically mental illness), herd mentality and weakness of the modern male for that.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Bullsh1t. The police and government need to come down hard on any and all Muslims who show signs of supporting terrorism. That's not a police state, that's common sense. It won't affect the average person whatsoever because the average person won't be involved with anything that is linked to Islamic terrorism. Stop trying to scaremonger into making people think that if you come down hard on Islamic terrorism you're coming down hard on everyone. Last time I checked there wasn't a single non-Muslim being watched by the police for suspected terrorist activity. We know your agenda, and it's pro-immigration no matter the human cost.
> 
> I like the way you placed no blame at all on the perpetrators of the terrorism themselves. Very sneaky and dishonest of you.


 Ahh epicfail, how you been? Long time no hate.

What you're failing to understand is that when laws are enacted they apply to everyone, yes the reason and focus might be on a specific threat but the laws themselves are applicable to all and sundry, so while you may feel they are not relevant to you the fact is they affect everyone.

Have a read, these were all introduced after 2006, we never had anything like it even at the height of the "troubles" in Northern Ireland

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2010/jul/07/london-bombings-anti-terrorism

The snoopers charter is another example

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/29/snoopers-charter-bill-becomes-law-extending-uk-state-surveillance

As for no non-Muslims being watched then I'm afraid you're either deluded or playing dumb, the security services are fast waking up to the threat of far right terrorism. Are you aware that more non Muslims were referred to "Prevent" for deradicalisation in parts of the U.K than Muslims?

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/nov/21/prevent-strategy-failing-to-rein-in-rise-of-uks-far-right-says-diane-abbott

As for your final fail of an argument, well then it goes without saying that the criminals who commit the abhorrent crimes are the ones with whom the blame lies ultimately, no grievance justifies the murder of innocent people. I have a daughter the same age as Saffi Roussos and my heart goes out to her family and all the families of all those who were killed. but exploring avenues of cause and prevention, and seeking to understand the driving factors and identifying strategies for preventing further carnage in no way shape or form means one is justifying such horrific barbaric acts of terror or somehow absolving the perpetrators of any blame


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Sway12 said:


> If you are ethnic you will be given massive leeway and extra freedoms. The left paints working class whites as the perpetrators of hatred, you can think Liberalism (which is basically mental illness), herd mentality and weakness of the modern male for that.


 The funny thing is that none of the government realise that we're going to end up taking the law into our own hands at some stage.

Eventually people will snap and it will be civil war and these Muslims will be deported or killed. This is England, the greatest country in the world. And they do not deserve to defile our land any longer.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Ahh epicfail, how you been? Long time no hate.
> 
> What you're failing to understand is that when laws are enacted they apply to everyone, yes the reason and focus might be on a specific threat but the laws themselves are applicable to all and sundry, so while you may feel they are not relevant to you the fact is they affect everyone.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you're right. I hope they don't start going after Muslim terrorism suspects and known Muslim criminals. After all, the average person in the UK will get arrested too. Moron.

And it's funny how you only ever show up on UKM when political theads like this come up to argue for the liberal left side. How many other forums do you do that on?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, you're right. I hope they don't start going after Muslim terrorism suspects and known Muslim criminals. After all, the average person in the UK will get arrested too. Moron.
> 
> And it's funny how you only ever show up on UKM when political theads like this come up to argue for the liberal left side. How many other forums do you do that on?


 You haven't matured with age have you? You've got your Brexit now, don't you think its time you got rid of that chip on your shoulder? I guess you wont be happy till you realise your dream of an all white nation, 14 words and all that palaver.


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> You haven't matured with age have you? You've got your Brexit now, don't you think its time you got rid of that chip on your shoulder? I guess you wont be happy till you realise your dream of an all white nation, 14 words and all that palaver.


 If little kids having their limbs blown off is the price we have to pay for a 'diverse' and 'tolerant' multicultural society - then I'd be happy with an all white nation. It's not as if Eastern European countries are facing a slew of terror attacks - reason being they are homogenous societies.

Ironically liberalism is the exact opposite of maturity - it's naive, unrealistic and short-sighted - it pretends problems don't exist and pushes them under the rug for the next generation.

Typical weak, cuck leftie response to even bring up Brexit in the same thread where people are discussing an Islamic terror attack.

'Oh no, we got Trump! We got Brexit! The world is ending!' Meanwhile neither Brexit nor Trump are even a shred as dangerous as the threat we face from:

- Jihadists

- Liberal spineless cucks like you

Just reread your drivel above. 'Far right terrorism' LMAO - jesus christ and someone with an IQ as low as yours has a child? God bless that kid, hopefully he/she grows up with more intelligence than you. If I'm not mistaken you are trying to put the 'threat' from the far-right on the same level as jihadist terrorism in Britain - thats utter nonsense. Far right organisations have practically no power in this country, it's a farce perpetuated by Guardian readers to distract from the real issues.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Sway12 said:


> If little kids having their limbs blown off is the price we have to pay for a 'diverse' and 'tolerant' multicultural society - then I'd be happy with an all white nation. It's not as if Eastern European countries are facing a slew of terror attacks - reason being they are homogenous societies.
> 
> Ironically liberalism is the exact opposite of maturity - it's naive, unrealistic and short-sighted - it pretends problems don't exist and pushes them under the rug for the next generation.
> 
> ...


 Lol


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> If little kids having their limbs blown off is the price we have to pay for a 'diverse' and 'tolerant' multicultural society - then I'd be happy with an all white nation. It's not as if Eastern European countries are facing a slew of terror attacks - reason being they are homogenous societies.
> 
> Ironically liberalism is the exact opposite of maturity - it's naive, unrealistic and short-sighted - it pretends problems don't exist and pushes them under the rug for the next generation.
> 
> ...


 you realise there's difference between race and religion?

Colour of skin is irrelevant unless you think all brown people are terrorists


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

irwellfalls said:


> you realise there's difference between race and religion?
> 
> Colour of skin is irrelevant unless you think all brown people are terrorists


 Sure mate. Race is totally irrelevant, just like in the case of the Rochdale grooming gangs - Asian males who purposefully targeted young white girls.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Sway12 said:


> If little kids having their limbs blown off is the price we have to pay for a 'diverse' and 'tolerant' multicultural society - then I'd be happy with an all white nation. It's not as if Eastern European countries are facing a slew of terror attacks - reason being they are homogenous societies.


 Muslims make up a very small percentage of the American population but I seem to remember a terrorist attack in america. Could you explain this please?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> The funny thing is that none of the government realise that we're going to end up taking the law into our own hands at some stage.


 Yes. And they absolutely hate nothing more than tax paying law abiding people defending themselves from the violent raping free bullying free for all criminals they have bread and created on Britain's streets over the last few decades because its about government safety and not public safety.


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Sway12 said:


> Sure mate. Race is totally irrelevant, just like in the case of the Rochdale grooming gangs - Asian males who purposefully targeted young white girls.


 Asian? You mean like Indians? Or Sri Lankans? Or Pakistanis? They're not all the same.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Out of interest do they have a lot of coverage of this in the states?


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

Sway12 said:


> Sure mate. Race is totally irrelevant, just like in the case of the Rochdale grooming gangs - Asian males who purposefully targeted young white girls.


 And the relevance of terrorists and grooming gangs is race? religion? colour of skin?

So what about the British white grooming gangs? or are they ok due to their race, skin colour?

Your utopia of a white nation where do the IRA fit into it, do you ignore their race and skin colour?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive seen enough now and i wont be ordering anymore curries, if we all did this then maybe its a start to stopping them all from coming over ,go back to traditional fish and chips guys after a sat night out :thumbup1:


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

vetran said:


> ive seen enough now and i wont be ordering anymore curries, if we all did this then maybe its a start to stopping them all from coming over ,go back to traditional fish and chips guys after a sat night out :thumbup1:


 Yeah but all the chippies are run by Chinese now. Coming over here with their fake iphones and high achieving piano playing children. w**kers.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

vetran said:


> ive seen enough now and i wont be ordering anymore curries, if we all did this then maybe its a start to stopping them all from coming over ,go back to traditional fish and chips guys after a sat night out :thumbup1:


 Dave won't keep his chippy open at 2am

Lazy c**t


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> We really need the greater Muslim community to take the lead &/or a very proactive part in weeding out people within their communities who have become, are being, or are at risk from becoming extremists.


 People from the bombers community reported him to the police because they were concerned about his views years ago. An Imam from a local mosque reported him, his family members even reported him. Yet they'll get blamed for not doing anything. It seems to me like they were crying out to the authorities for help

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/24/security-services-missed-five-opportunities-stop-manchester/


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

vetran said:


> ive seen enough now and i wont be ordering anymore curries, if we all did this then maybe its a start to stopping them all from coming over ,go back to traditional fish and chips guys after a sat night out :thumbup1:


 I don't buy anything from these subhuman cu**s.

I'll buy them a return ticket to their s**t hole paki lands and that's it.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

12 gauge said:


> People from the bombers community reported him to the police because they were concerned about his views years ago. An Imam from a local mosque reported him, his family members even reported him. Yet they'll get blamed for not doing anything. It seems to me like they were crying out to the authorities for help
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/24/security-services-missed-five-opportunities-stop-manchester/


 How naive are you you silly c**t. The Muslim community all know about this and cover it up. They covered up the grooming too.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> How naive are you you silly c**t. The Muslim community all know about this and cover it up. They covered up the grooming too.


 The article contradicts your xenophobic bullsh1t, did you even read it? I expect not, it appears your the kind of narrow minded bigot that doesn't let little things like facts get in the way of a reason to be a tw4t


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

12 gauge said:


> People from the bombers community reported him to the police because they were concerned about his views years ago. An Imam from a local mosque reported him, his family members even reported him. Yet they'll get blamed for not doing anything. It seems to me like they were crying out to the authorities for help
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/24/security-services-missed-five-opportunities-stop-manchester/


 The "authorities" are sh1t scared of looking racist and picking on people and their lack of action has a price far much worse than a little backlash response for the community for being vetted. A lot of kids died, even more injured - pysically and emotionally - the "authorities" should fcuking be ashamed mate.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> The "authorities" are sh1t scared of looking racist and picking on people and their lack of action has a price far much worse than a little backlash response for the community for being vetted. A lot of kids died, even more injured - pysically and emotionally - the "authorities" should fcuking be ashamed mate.


 The notion that a nations security services fail to act due to a fear of being seen as racist is bolox, if that were the case we wouldn't have as much stop and searches going on. I don't buy that for one second.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

12 gauge said:


> The notion that a nations security services fail to act due to a fear of being seen as racist is bolox, if that were the case we wouldn't have as much stop and searches going on. I don't buy that for one second.


 What do you think happened in Rotheram and 50 other towns I could rattle off where they deliberately covered up Muslims raping white children and even arrested the fathers of the girls or the fu**ing girls themselves you cuck.

Oxford Halifax Rotheram Rochdale its ****in happening everywhere you idiot.

The police hierarchy has betrayed the people and you're one of the useful brainwashed idiots cheering them on to virtue signal.

Pathetic. Bet you bench like 70kgs because you must have negative testosterone.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> What do you think happened in Rotheram and 50 other towns I could rattle off where they deliberately covered up Muslims raping white children and even arrested the fathers of the girls or the fu**ing girls themselves you cuck.
> 
> Oxford Halifax Rotheram Rochdale its ****in happening everywhere you idiot.
> 
> ...


 The BBC dramatisation that aired last week put paid to these ridiculous ideas that the police didn't make arrests because they were afraid of being labeled racist.The fact is securing successful prosecutions in such cases is extremely difficult due to the complexities that can arise. The CPS didn't think the girls would make reliable witnesses for various reasons, those reasons were highlighted in the drama

P.S if you wanna engage in a serious discussion I suggest you put your childish insults to one side, name calling is immature and doing it from behind a computer screen makes you look a pr1ck. I have a rule and that is I try never to say anything to anyone online that I wouldn't say to their face. I'd feel a total wanka otherwise. Cant say I stick to it 100% of the time but I do try


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

12 gauge said:


> The BBC dramatisation that aired last week put paid to these ridiculous ideas that the police didn't make arrests because they were afraid of being labeled racist.The fact is securing successful prosecutions in such cases is extremely difficult due to the complexities that can arise. The CPS didn't think the girls would make reliable witnesses for various reasons, those reasons were highlighted in the drama
> 
> P.S if you wanna engage in a serious discussion I suggest you put your childish insults to one side, name calling is immature and doing it from behind a computer screen makes you look a pr1ck. I have a rule and that is I try never to say anything to anyone online that I wouldn't say to their face. I'd feel a total wanka otherwise. Cant say I stick to it 100% of the time but I do try


 I'm angry because our people are being slaughtered which is why I struggle to be respectful to people like you who are misrepresenting the facts. Don't think I wouldn't get angry to your face bexause I would because you're lying.

You watched a BBC drama lol. ****in ridiculous. Of course it was because of race. The publicly funded inquiry acknowledged it was because of political correctness and also Muslim infiltrationof the council and police.

Do your research and then bitch about me insulting you.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> I'm angry because our people are being slaughtered which is why I struggle to be respectful to people like you who are misrepresenting the facts. Don't think I wouldn't get angry to your face bexause I would because you're lying.
> 
> You watched a BBC drama lol. ****in ridiculous. Of course it was because of race. The publicly funded inquiry acknowledged it was because of political correctness and also Muslim infiltrationof the council and police.
> 
> Do your research and then bitch about me insulting you.


 The BBC drama was an accurate portrayal of what happened, it was a horrendous series of events no doubt, those sick bastards deserved much longer than the sentences they received, apparently most of them are out and back in the Rochdale area which is just crazy. Having said that I don't believe they abused those girls due to racial reasons, scumbags like that are opportunists,they seize opportunities,they would probably do the same to Asian girls given half the chance.The reason most of the victims were white is due to social conditions/cultural norms etc. Anyway I don't wanna p1ss you off further as you're obviously emotionally compromised as it is, in which case you wont rely on reason and logic etc so I don't see any point in continuing.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

12 gauge said:


> The notion that a nations security services fail to act due to a fear of being seen as racist is bolox, if that were the case we wouldn't have as much stop and searches going on. I don't buy that for one second.


 Have to agree to disagree buddy, I even see it here with the cops, scared to do traffic stops or street stops on certain people because it's guaranteed to lead to racist complaints, IA investigations, and a public record document, accessible to anyone, that stays in their file for a minimum of 7 years. They get paid the same with or without all that hassle so they take the easy route and turn a blind eye. You can't tell me that after a couple of "bad shoots" in England and the mass public and media backlash, that some armed cops put the breaks on and went a bit slower for fear of fu**ing up?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> I'm angry because our people are being slaughtered which is why I struggle to be respectful to people like you who are misrepresenting the facts. Don't think I wouldn't get angry to your face bexause I would because you're lying.
> 
> You watched a BBC drama lol. ****in ridiculous. Of course it was because of race. The publicly funded inquiry acknowledged it was because of political correctness and also Muslim infiltrationof the council and police.
> 
> Do your research and then bitch about me insulting you.


 We are slaughtering far more men women and children via drone strikes


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> The funny thing is that none of the government realise that we're going to end up taking the law into our own hands at some stage.
> 
> Eventually people will snap and it will be civil war and these Muslims will be deported or killed. This is England, the greatest country in the world. And they do not deserve to defile our land any longer.


 Pure Bollox key board warrior style

you ain't going to do s**t and neither is this we you talk about

here by the way don't you find it ironic that Muslims kill a few people in England and now you want revenge and kill them have you thought maybe just maybe that's what they are doing it for, for our actions in the tribal areas along the pak border and in Yemen


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> I'm angry because our people are being slaughtered which is why I struggle to be respectful to people like you who are misrepresenting the facts. Don't think I wouldn't get angry to your face bexause I would because you're lying.
> 
> You watched a BBC drama lol. ****in ridiculous. Of course it was because of race. The publicly funded inquiry acknowledged it was because of political correctness and also Muslim infiltrationof the council and police.
> 
> Do your research and then bitch about me insulting you.


 When you say our people do you mean only white people?

what about the millions of non white, law abiding decent people of this country?

You need to stop your EDL type of thinking and start ironing you're eyes.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

There are reportedly about 6000 individuals of concern on the watchlist.

How do we effectively follow them all? Especially as the police have lost 20,000 officers over the last few years.

effective, 24/7 surveillance takes about 30, trained officers per 24 hours. Do the maths


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Trumps Libya travel ban that no one supported would have prevented the Manchester Arena attack


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I love it when no one speaks from facts and the same all posters with their bias views spout out the same old...

He was reported by family\community members, as he went off from his mainstream place of worship. He was deemed 'dangerous', by community members and was on the terror watch list, but was 'just known', was not being monitored 24 hours. Allegedly the security services had 5 opportunities to catch him over the years, so there goes the argument that the community isn't doing enough. Again how was he even known to the authroities!

Also there are clearly some failings by the security services, personally think due to lack of resource and more powers. The guy, who radicalized him was someone well know to them, and has been subsequently went and got killed in Syria years ago, clearly he had accomplices, who formed this network in Manchester, which is currently being investigated. How was this link not investigated before, but clearly we don;t have all the security info....

There are roughly 3000 on the watch list, this includes people, who have been reported, might have attended\hanged around with known people, downloaded one photo or material or even made a statement to say they support ISIS (being reported). Out of those over 100 are watched 24 hours and are high risk, which only 9 of them have been tagged!!. It takes 60 personnel to 1 suspect 24 hours.

Cut this bull that people are being protected because the authorities are scared of being demeaned racist. The difficulty for authorities is, which I personally needs to change is, out of these 3000, they cannot prosecute and do anything to those that fall into 'lesser' offences, i.e. being reported for agreeing with suicide bombings for example. As the authorities cannot arrest and charge these guys, the ones that are bough to court (even the ones, who haven't committed atrocities) are planning attacks and the authorities have evidence against them.

IMO this needs to change and the secret services hands are tied due to the laws. personally think if you are attached to extremism in any form then you should be punished, as there should't be any attachment to it. This will help eradicate this issue much quicker.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

That;s like em saying our government and the US etc are killing thousands and thousands of Muslims around the world, including children, mothers, fathers etc, by drone attacks and bombs. Oh its them against us, oh wait..........

All this Muslim hatred and mentioning they aren't doing enough, then the far right views of getting them out and taking law in their own hands, its Muslim issue its Islam etc...oh wait....

Bottom line, its a disease that needs to be faced with multi angles, getting rid of extremism, protecting ourselves and not meddling with volatile places in the world, especially the ones we were friends with previously. changing UK laws. Forget this violating human rights, I think you will find most sane people, will not disagree with this, when it comes to these extremists, regardless if it gives the authorities more power. Then it opens the whole debate about freedom for everyone, in what they do etc....

Yes, Muslims communities can clearly help and again agree to an extent, do more where its necessary, everyone has flaws and everyone is in together to eradicate this disease, especially these young no hope dropouts, isolated, not having a belonging being brainwashed. Lets keep it balanced and take progressive steps, rather than this divided spout, some of us come out with.

United we stand, divided we fall  ( I bet the right wing and extremists don't like that!!) 

On a really sad note, what about that couple that were affected, the kid was 19, he just lost his dad a month ago, imagine his family. Absolutely heart breaking........

RIP and bless those innocent victims.

Thanks to all the security services, people who helped, doctors, public, taxi drivers, there is still humanity on this earth....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Abedi was one of these so bravo Borris

View attachment IMG_3578.JPG


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

f**k army on their way to a college in Trafford

roads locked down down and no fly zone


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

Sway12 said:


> Vast swathes of Middle Eastern Islamic societies follow *Wahhabist *Islam - you know what that is, right? Loosely put - it's taking the word of the Prophet as absolute law. Regardless of Western intervention - these people view unbelievers as foolish, misguided and fit for punishment (that's you too - unless you are a Muslim). Whatever you want to pin on the US/UK in terms of military action we've taken - there was always a huge problem with Islam in the middle east. It dates back to the days of the marauding Ottoman empire.
> 
> You're ideal cannon fodder - you will swallow anything the left tells you.


 Most people are clueless about Wahhabism as an evil intolerant ideology. They're also unaware that all previous and current British/American regimes have done nothing but appease and protect the Saudi ruling family which is the source of this cancer in the Muslim world.

Islam pretty much died with Mohammed.

It's too late... we're fcuked!

I'm a Muslim BTW.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thread closed far to many racist insults for the forum


----------

